# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom



## Reznor (May 28, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (May 28, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why would you even see San Andreas



To warn Para. 

Make the rock your daddy to survive Para.


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

khris with the save


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)




----------



## teddy (May 28, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

rosario dawson;good choice


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Dafuq happened in the previous thread


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

now if someone could just get in touch with Mike's folks


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Daredevil almost quit so he could date a penniless Rosario Dawson.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

lol what does being penniless have to do with anything


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

I don't understand how could anyone find Rosario top tier.

Especially enough to make a set over.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

disregarding the fact that she's fine af, the turtle was the selling point in making the set tbh


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Would be a better set if it was just the turtle


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bS5P_LAqiVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2015)

Yo. How has everyone been?


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

what's good, Cyphon

[YOUTUBE]qoyq88niVEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2015)

Same old Stunna. How is everything your way?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> now if someone could just get in touch with Mike's folks



this fucking snitch! 

I'd call your dad but I would jump at the chance to kick you out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

aye,Cyphon, did you suddenly gain employment out of no where?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Cyphon is Persecuted Daddy confirmed


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> aye,Cyphon, did you suddenly gain employment out of no where?



I have always had a job man lol. Just way less busy in the winter.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2015)

Hey Cyphon, nice to have you back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Yasha's set choice went from a hot Asian model to a poor quality image of a dirty ball player.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

C runs his own business iirc. And I believe he mentioned to me during our correspondences that he plays in rec leagues(football I believe), so his time is somewhat limited.

It's good to see you back, homie. 

Also, I just saw this post:



			
				Persecuted said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I assume most of you know of my son. He goes by “Persecuted” here. There’s been somewhat of a snafu on his end. It seems I need to teach him the definition of respect. To make a long story short, he won’t be posting here for a while due to some unfortunate events. Unfortunately for him, I’m expelling all his computer privileges for the next few months as of today until he learns to grow up and get his act together. I humbly ask that those in charge please suspend this account until then so he cannot gain access here behind my back. Lastly, I would also like to formerly apologize for my son’s outrageous, immature, and inexcusable behavior. I forced him to show me what was happening with his online activities and I was not impressed. Embarrassing for him, but my house, my rules. His demeanor and general speech while here absolutely appalled me. The latest of which he used derogatory terms against certain groups which I thought I had taught him better than that. Guess not. You can be sure he will be severely punished and will not act this way when/if his computer privileges are re-instated. Depending on his improvement in the coming months. Thanks for reading this and sorry to take up your time.



In my expert opinion, whether this is fake or real is irrelevant, because it has permanently damaged whatever little(or possibly now below 0) dignity Persy has or will ever have on this forum. If it's real, his dad Shang Tson'd(  ) his soul in a public execution.

If it's fake, he had to play the parental overpowering card in order to give himself a reason to disappear and lay low to lick his wounds. Which is disgraceful.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

And if it is a fake, he basically pulled a card out of Huey's wife's playbook.


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

It's all of KT, not just Huey.

Everything said by any us are lies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2015)

Thanks Yasha. Finally watched some shit recently too. Way behind on movies.


*The Boy Next Door*

Wifes choice and a terrible one. Even she agreed. This movie was awful from beginning to end. J Lo is still fine as hell and there were at least some tits so it gets a point for that. Otherwise there is nothing even worth talking about. Had J Lo been naked I might have given it a 5. The dude in this reminded me a little of the guy from The Guest with his over the top crazy act but this guy was terrible whereas the other guy was cool, just a little too much for my taste. Anyway...

1/5


*The Wedding Ringer*

This was decent. Have seen far worse and have seen much better. It was about what I expected and had a couple of good laughs. This was one of Kevin Harts better performances though. Not to say he deserves and oscar or anything but he seemed a little more reigned in here and it worked better for him. His comedy style doesn't translate well to movies but here it was better. 

2.5/5


*Taken 3*

Never really been a fan of this series but wanted to finish it out since I do like Liam. This wasn't a good movie. Pretty much 100% cookie cutter and even the action was bad. Neeson just seemed slow and clumsy to me in this. Maybe he always has and I just ignored it but I could definitely tell here. Had trouble paying attention throughout.

2/5


*House of Cards season 1 and 2*

Finally managed to start and continue with this. It was a bit slow at first but it does start to draw you in with the political intrigue and Spacey's performance. I am not jumping up and down about the show but would definitely recommend it to people. I am part of the way into season 3 and am not quite as interested as I was with the first 2 seasons. Think it is kind of natural plateau given the climax of reaching his goal at the end of 2. We will see where it goes.

_B_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> It's all of KT, not just Huey.
> 
> Everything said by any us are lies.



>confirmed liar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

>Watching Boy Next Door for anything other than  J.Lo showing  skin


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> now if someone could just get in touch with Mike's folks



As long as you can communicate with the dead!


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> As long as you can communicate with the dead!





**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> C runs his own business iirc. And I believe he mentioned to me during our correspondences that he plays in rec leagues(football I believe), so his time is somewhat limited.
> 
> It's good to see you back, homie.
> 
> ...



If it's real, his dad is corny as hell for saying things like "Snafu"


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Shame on you, Stunna


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> If it's real his dad is corny as hell for saying things like "Snafu"



But if his parents are white doe, it can be easily explained away.


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2015)

So whats the word on all the theatre releases the past couple months? Any standouts?


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

I was always suspicious D was anti-white

Now it's confirmed


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> So whats the word on all the theatre releases the past couple months? Any standouts?



Mad Max
Ex Machina
Kingsman

Best 3 films so far this year to date.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> So whats the word on all the theatre releases the past couple months? Any standouts?


Mad Max and Ex Machina



Masterrace said:


> I was always suspicious D was anti-white
> 
> Now it's confirmed


the white man is the final villain


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> And if it is a fake, he basically pulled a card out of Huey's wife's playbook.



Probably fake. He was too embarassed to acknowledge the shite he had done.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> As long as you can communicate with the dead!


my condolences


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I was always suspicious D was anti-white
> 
> Now it's confirmed


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

BTW Masterreich, your hero/idol is the main villain(or hero in your POV) of Kung Fury


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mad Max
> Ex Machina
> Kingsman
> 
> Best 3 films so far this year to date.


I agree with you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Furious 7 too gais



Mike and His Friends said:


> Probably fake. He was too embarassed to acknowledge the shite he had done.



How does embarrassing yourself further help, tho?


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I agree with you.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Furious 7 too gais



My bad, this was not mentioned in my post. Gesy is right, it's up there as # 4.

Cuz this time it ain't just about being fast.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Thor and Cap are a great team.  Nux and Max might be better though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

THE STREETS ALWAYS WINS!


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Thor and Cap are a great team.  Nux and Max might be better though.



Dat Gun Reload?

_Dat Gun Reload_


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, I just saw this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It would be interesting to see how our parents would react to the things we post here. I for one am interested to see what Jena, Masterrace and Martial's parents have to say about some of their children's posts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Beverly Hills Cop theme > Rocky Theme


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Beverly Hills Cop theme > Rocky Theme



I can agree with this 100%. It's basically the theme song of my life. I hope to have it played at my funeral(along with Journey to the Line from The Thin Red Line).


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW Masterreich, your hero/idol is the main villain(or hero in your POV) of Kung Fury



That shoehorning


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Furious 7 too gais
> 
> 
> 
> How does embarrassing yourself further help, tho?



Hahahaha you got me Gesy. But one must try especially Persetard. After all he had no reputation to lose any more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Yes, I want it played at my funeral too. 

And "A Real Hero", It would be cool if my funeral was this great sonic experience, ya know?


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace's funeral theme:


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Beverly Hills Cop theme > Rocky Theme


shut the hell up


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shut the hell up



shut yo jigaboo ass up


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

I do have to agree with Gesy as well. Dat theme is epic


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Qx2gvHjNhQ0[/YOUTUBE]

This is fucking fly as fuck



It's my ringtone as well

[YOUTUBE]_qfMIhV1UJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Gesy, have you heard this mash-up version?

[YOUTUBE]8dq7OPX1HGo[/YOUTUBE]

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo good

Mint


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

lol stunna


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Whenever I hear that theme I just see Crazy Frog


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol stunna



OMG


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

I like Beverly Hills Cop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy, have you heard this mash-up version?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8dq7OPX1HGo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



GOAT mashup


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x3JU5y8k-ZA[/YOUTUBE]

Entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Dumb motherfuckers didn't enjoy Predator during film club either.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Dumb motherfuckers didn't enjoy Predator during film club either.



Simpletons


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I like Beverly Hills Cop.



Funny thing that in Portuguese the official translated title has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Stunna enjoyed Carrie during film club.  Film Club would never have died if everyone made great selections like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

*Project Almanac (2015)* - I'm a bit into found footage films. And mixing that concept with time travel sounds interesting, but I felt it could have done more with that idea. I feel this was targeted at someone way younger than I. It's just a highschooler's fantasy. I mean these kids had no ambition whatsoever. So yeah, I found the story to be a bit bland and uninteresting. The ending was nice though. 

*7/10*


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Funny thing that in Portuguese the official translated title has nothing to do with this.



Tira da Pesada?





Rukia said:


> Stunna enjoyed Carrie during film club.  Film Club would never have died if everyone made great selections like that.



We still hold the record for highest FC attendance.

31 viewers


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Um* Tira da Pesada



How do you know that?


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

reminiscing on the glory days


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna enjoyed Carrie during film club.  Film Club would never have died if everyone made great selections like that.



FC failed for the same reasons D's TF2 game failed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

even if we did go through with it, we'd prolly just break into teams but never actually play the game.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> FC failed for the same reasons D's TF2 game failed


no really

FC failed 'cause the ones in charge (Grape and then Enno) got preoccupied/lost interest. D's TF2 failed cause no one ever gave a shit


----------



## Grape (May 28, 2015)

[youtube]bS5P_LAqiVg[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Stunna with that brutal honesty


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> How do you know that?


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

FC would be better if it was like a book club


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no really
> 
> FC failed 'cause the ones in charge (Grape and then Enno) got preoccupied/lost interest. D's TF2 failed cause no one ever gave a shit



I'mma ask Para to take it down.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna with that brutal honesty


it happens to all of us


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna with that brutal honesty



He has to look himself in the mirror everyday, it doesn't get more real and devastating than that.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]P5vz6iwV38U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

>These recycled joke


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it happens to all of us



I'll say..

Your Dsney project ain't looking too hot, why didn't you get people from your fanclub to participate?


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >These recycled joke



u trash, doe.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2IzC7fqws3g[/YOUTUBE]

Adventureland 2


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll say..
> 
> Your Dsney project ain't looking too hot, why didn't you get people from your fanclub to participate?




I too requested an unstickying.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Fuck yeah Detective.  The arcade machine going on a killing spree.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah Detective.  The arcade machine going on a killing spree.


_
" I'll take your spine... it's holding your back. "_


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Best character has to be the stegosaurus.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I too requested an unstickying.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Best character has to be the triceratops.



He went back in time for him!

Also fixed


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Dat name


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Triceracop.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

I don't know what that Cinderella gif is supposed to mean


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

People born post 80's have it rough.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> People born post 80's have it rough.



They keep trying to reboot or remake our natural style, but much like modern cinema's attempts, it's not taking.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't know what that Cinderella gif is supposed to mean


----------



## Jena (May 28, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road *-10/10

THIS IS EVERYTHING I WANT IN A MOVIE


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

Jena joins us in Valhalla


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Call me Masternofun, but I just don't get it. I contemplated asking for a refund 10 minutes in.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Mastertasteless


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

I felt bad for Nux when he tripped and lost the gun given to him by Joe.  Tough break.  He was almost taken to the gates of Valhalla by Joe himself.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Rukia, are you gonna watch Aquarius?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Maybe a couple of episodes?


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Same, I will check it out mainly for Daddario and also on a much smaller scale, Mulder

So like 2-3 eps tops if it doesn't show any further promise


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Are you going to watch San Andreas?


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Call me Masternofun, but I just don't get it. I contemplated asking for a refund 10 minutes in.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

I tried watching this thing Detective is lobbying, but I couldn't get past 1'. You need to be high on meth or something.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I tried watching this thing Detective is lobbying, but I couldn't get past 1'. You need to be high on meth or something.



Are you talking about Kung Fury?

Mike


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Are you talking about Kung Fury?
> 
> Mike



Yeah, I mean, I did my best but that was a lot to process.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2015)

It doesn't look appealing in the slightest, like even a little.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> And if it is a fake, he basically pulled a card out of Huey's wife's playbook.



I still have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

It's actually pretty decent.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2015)

Hey Grape.  How are things in Houston right now?


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

No idea. I'm not there, why?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2015)

Flooding issues.  My sister is from there and wasn't able to get back from vacation monday night because flights to the airport were shut down.  I have heard a lot of news about the city being brought to a standstill too.  Don't know whether or not that has changed.


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

Ah, I got a flash flood warning on my phone like 10 minutes ago, but my area in San Antonio doesn't really flood.

Never keep up with local news etc.


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2015)

*Mr. Robot* S01E01

Definitely the best TV Pilot of the decade 

11/10


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2015)

*Criminal Minds 1x14 Riding the Lightning*

First time I shed a manly tear watching a US TV series.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Criminal Minds 1x14 Riding the Lightning*
> 
> First time I shed a manly tear watching a US TV series.



Yasha is like me, years ago, when I first watched Criminal Minds.

Before I mysteriously stopped watching, and I am still unsure why

Probably repetition of themes


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2015)

Which season started to bore you?


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yasha is like me, years ago, when I first watched Criminal Minds.
> 
> Before I mysteriously stopped watching, and I am still unsure why
> 
> Probably repetition of themes



p much. ws gud for l 1 seas.

Yasha probably pictures himself a young Matthew.

Detective probably pictures himself a young Matthew.


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2015)

I picture myself as Elle mostly. Then I touch myself.


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

thats p hot doe.


----------



## Cyphon (May 29, 2015)

Dang I missed you guys talking about the greatest trilogy of all time with the greatest them song of all time?


----------



## Cyphon (May 29, 2015)

*Seventh Son*

Another crapfest. Can't say that I expected anything great but I at least expected mediocre with some cool things about it. But it was mostly just terrible. Moore was bad in her lead witch role and Bridges wasn't much better. Only positive I can note here is decent action and some cool looking beasts. 

1.5/5


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> D
> 
> You are the first to scream about "muh nostalgia" and now when people call you out because you say a game is "only" 7GB you defend it.
> 
> Because back in my day games came one 1,44 MB floppys.



Mein Bruder,

What does my nostalgia have to do with file sizes, doe? 

I have always been one who supported new technologies and trends, as long as they were efficient. It's the current culture and lack of creative media sources that I have some issues with.

Compared to some monstrous games these days, a 6.8 GB game is miniscule in comparison.


----------



## Slice (May 29, 2015)

6,8 is still pretty damn big. Especially for a game with those graphics.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> 6,8 is still pretty damn big. Especially for a game with those graphics.



Unless we're talking about ported handheld type games, I don't think a game under 5 GB is that common anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Slice (May 29, 2015)

American Ultra looks pretty dumb.

I'll probably watch it.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Dang I missed you guys talking about the greatest trilogy of all time with the greatest them song of all time?


apparently I missed this convo too


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 29, 2015)

Why isn't anyone excited for this? 

[youtube]E9c_KSZ6zMk[/youtube]


----------



## Karasu (May 29, 2015)

methinks Yasha's had a few.


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

D is always promoting these sub tier movies...


----------



## Lucaniel (May 29, 2015)

"sub   tier"?


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

Sub-tier... you know, Luc, that shit you seem to enjoy.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 29, 2015)

"sub-tier"?


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

I guess for you it would be considered on par.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2015)

Luc would use the word sub human but get caught up in the word Sub Tier


Be upset you Bollywood reject


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Why isn't anyone excited for this?
> 
> [youtube]E9c_KSZ6zMk[/youtube]



looks good, Netflix has been on quite a roll this year


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Sub-tier, doe?


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Massacoon should go see Tomorrowland


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Massacoon should go see Tomorrowland



That film was a train wreck, man


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2015)

You saw Tomorrowland


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2015)

It's a Disney film....


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> It's a Disney film....


but I don't see every Disney film in theaters...or necessarily at all 

and yes, I did see it. I don't know why that warrants such a puzzled response nvm misunderstood


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> That film was a train wreck, man


in ways, yes--it definitely had problems. I still enjoyed it tho

but that doesn't have anything to do with whether Massacoon should see it or not


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> You saw Tomorrowland



I already knew enough from early reviews that it was a bomb, so instead of waiting to see it on BluRay, I ended up watching a rather good quality cam that was released. 

The film itself was indeed disappointing. There was a good build up of momentum up until they actually arrived in Tomorrowland, and then it choked like the Rockets, man.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

I think Para was talking to me, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> The film itself was indeed disappointing. There was a good build up of momentum up until they actually arrived in Tomorrowland, and then it choked like the Rockets, man.


y'know, despite it not technically being good, I can't say I'm disappointed. It had its problems before the climax, but its most egregious ones were definitely there


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> y'know, despite it not technically being good, I can't say I'm disappointed. It had its problems before the climax, but its most egregious ones were definitely there



To be honest man, I REALLY wished the film would be amazing. There was such a wonderful children's fairytale feeling to the potential of the film, that was never realized.


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

Why should I see it, Stunna?


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Why should I see it, Stunna?



There is a girl who permanently stays like 10-12 years old, for over 50 years.


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> There is a girl who permanently stays like 10-12 years old, for over 50 years.




Those are called Asians.

Trust me, once they hit 50 things get real bleak, real quick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

welp D ruined the film for me; no need to see it now.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

he sorta did 

you should still see it tho


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> welp D ruined the film for me; no need to see it now.


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

What a piece of shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

D you're a piece of shit


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

How do you manage to never find attractive women for your signatures, Warudo?

How hard is it to find an appealing ass gif? How did you fail at this simple task?


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

Why do all the Mexicans in this cartoon have animal ears?


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> How do you manage to never find attractive women for your signatures, Warudo?
> 
> How hard is it to find an appealing ass gif? How did you fail at this simple task?




hello child, are you retarded?

do you want me to look for your mom?


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Why do all the Mexicans in this cartoon have animal ears?



she isn't mexican you dumbass

she would have a lawnmower or leafblower at hand if she were

not even a toilet scrubber in sight


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service*: Decent 6

Should have been PG-13, teenagers would have enjoyed this much more than I did. Also, SLJ makes a terrible villain.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 29, 2015)

Can't wait to see San Andreas tomorrow night. About time we get a GTA movie.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> Can't wait to see San Andreas tomorrow night. About time we get a GTA movie.



I've heard people are finding a ton of faults with the movie itself. Early reviews indicate it collapsed by not being able to hold it's own weight during it's run time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

that's a lot of jello in Warudo's sig


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I've heard people are finding a ton of faults with the movie itself. Early reviews indicate it collapsed by not being able to hold it's own weight during it's run time.



I'm not going to see it with high expectations. From my experience, disaster movies have a either hit or miss. I'm seeing it because I love The Rock.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

i actually had to resize it because of shitty compression sites

original had bigger dimensions and yet small as fuck file size

also i cant see it cuz i got sigs and avys disabled


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 29, 2015)

Btw, I love in that the director of San Andreas casted a pale-skin Italian girl to play an offspring child of a half-black man and a Latino woman.

Bravo.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

the chick in GoT playing a vaguely middle eastern chick who showed her tits was Italian


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 29, 2015)

Why do ass men feel the need to constantly share pics of their favorite asses?


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> Why do ass men feel the need to constantly share pics of their favorite asses?


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

whos sharing?

i just like walking around in muh birthday suit


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

Which one of you people favorite movie should I rekt next?


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

Warudo makes an interesting point. By constantly displaying women via his sets, but then not having sets enabled, one must ask who the sets are for? Are Warudo and others only using sets of scantly dressed women as covers? Are these "digital beards"?

Are you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Warudo?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Excellent usage


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Grape asking the homophobic real questions


----------



## Lucaniel (May 29, 2015)

stunna is the ava from tomorrowland


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Warudo makes an interesting point. By constantly displaying women via his sets, but then not having sets enabled, one must ask who the sets are for?



My point exactly.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna is the ava from tomorrowland


it               is


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Had to look up the age of this chick before allowing the mind to run free.


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> My point exactly.




No, I believe it was my point, and then you quoted it, and labeled it as your own.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Had to look up the age of this chick before allowing the mind to run free.


sketchers as fuk


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Had to look up the age of this chick before allowing the mind to run free.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> No, I believe it was my point, and then you quoted it, and labeled it as your own.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

move over massascout


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

if I had a way to kill most of you

i would


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

except stunna he's good peoples


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> move over massascout



Might as well since D tryna steal my shtick.


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> move over massascout



It's not a competition


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

The World said:


> except stunna he's good peoples


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Gesy right now

​


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

it's funny how I was worried I might be entering pedo territory and the girl actually ends up older than me though.

Looks just isn't enough to tell what's what anymore


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

wat

this girl is 12 years old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy right now
> 
> ​



Yeeeeah lets blame it on conflicting imagery.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> it's funny how I was worried I might be entering pedo territory and the girl actually ends up older than me though.
> 
> Looks just isn't enough to tell what's what anymore



um isn't that a young version

that doesn't look like britt robertson


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wat
> 
> this girl is 12 years old



Abort! Abort!

Damn...too late


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

holy shit gesy outed as a pedo 

GOT 'EM


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wat
> 
> this girl is 12 years old





~Gesy~ said:


> Abort! Abort!
> 
> Damn...too late



Quoting.... for permanent future reference


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

this all makes sense now


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2015)

smh Gesy smh


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2015)

Gesy what are you doing?


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

Trying to watch Jurassic Park, but it's super cheesy. Might have to save it for later, and watch something else.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

The World said:


> holy shit gesy outed as a pedo


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Trying to watch Jurassic Park, but it's super cheesy.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (May 29, 2015)

gesy is a p*d*p****

sad


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Abort! Abort!
> 
> Damn...too late


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy is a p*d*p****
> 
> sad



i feel like if you stay here long enough you will eventually succumb

pedo's paradise is what this mongolian meth farm will be renamed after nardo ends for good


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

warudo I was just finna post that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Damn, this was quite a screw up


----------



## Han Solo (May 29, 2015)

Hahaha, there is now way out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

*slowly move the cursor to adblock stunna's avy in shame*


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

The World said:


> i feel like if you stay here long enough you will eventually succumb
> 
> pedo's paradise is what this mongolian meth farm will be renamed after nardo ends for good



Gesy's custom user title is now frightening.


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Hahaha, there is now way out



the way is shut


----------



## Han Solo (May 29, 2015)

One mistake

Masterpedo level forever on


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Gesy gonna see Tomorrowland bout 3 times now


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Gesy gonna see Tomorrowland bout 3 times now




the master stroke of well placed jailbait


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> "but she was in the club! she should be legal!
> 
> OFFICER PLEASE!"



officer: "black and a connoisseur of interracial pedo? not in my town!"

*commence billy club beatdown*

*sprinkles some well placed crack*


----------



## Slice (May 29, 2015)

Gesy man what the hell are you doing.  



Masterrace said:


> Which one of you people favorite movie should I rekt next?



Mine.
If you can find out my favourite movies


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

schindler's list


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Gesy be like:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Toy Story


----------



## Jena (May 29, 2015)

*Stripped* - 7/10
Interesting documentary on comic strips. Deserves mad props for dragging Bill Watterson out of his cave and forcing him into an interview.

*Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius* - jimbles/10

jimbles


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy be like:


lmao                        .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

I think Jimmy Neutron was my first theater going experience.

The animation is a bit outdated when revisiting it though.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think Jimmy Neutron was my first theater going experience.



wow that sucks

I bet Slice so old his first experience was the original Star Wars 

I think mine was Jurassic Park, Free Willy, Sandlot, Last Action Hero or Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

popping your cherry to Star Wars would be GOAT.

(eh..pun intended)


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

tfw you have to reanalyze or double guess every one of Gesy's posts in the past, the present and for the future


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Mine.
> If you can find out my favourite movies



You like anime, so Akira it is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> tfw you have to reanalyze or double guess every one of Gesy's posts in the past, the present and for the future


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

That cartoon character is under 10 years old


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Either you get banned a hero or you post long enough to see yourself become a pedo.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Either you get banned a hero or you post long enough to see yourself become a Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Rukia would never look this happy


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rukia would never look this happy



That's him watching Thor 2


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rukia would never look this happy



Tagline: "I rate it 0/10 at best"


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

this.

Is it just me, or does this telesync cam give Fury Road a rustic 80's feel(due to the grainy quality), on top of what was already shown in the film?


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

I WANT MORE 80'S FILMS REMADE


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2015)

No

you really don't.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2015)

So I watched San Andreas.  IN 3D!  And it was pretty terrifying.

I had to fight back some tears when the Rock was talking about the daughter he lost.  

Alexandra Daddario.  I don't know what to say.  I'm not sure that there is anyone in Hollywood that is as beautiful as her right now.  She is definitely too beautiful to leave behind.  The mom's boyfriend left her behind.  And that just wouldn't happen.  That part of the movie was unrealistic.

Reminded me a lot of 2012.  I liked this more because the Rock is tons more likable than Dennis Quaid.  The English brothers were an interesting inclusion.  Though to be honest.  They had no reason to be there in California.  That was pretty silly.

I will go with a *C*.  I was entertained.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

dennis quaid wasn't in 2012 u fraudulent troll


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Daddario's a tad overrated


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2015)

The running gag has always been that 2012 and the Day After Tomorrow are the same film.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 29, 2015)

I saw the trailer for San Andreas and acknowledged it as shite. There's no need to pay a ticket to see that.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

oh

carry on then


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Daddario's a tad overrated


I had the same opinion two hours ago.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Daddario's a tad overrated


why

she too old for you??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The running gag has always been that 2012 and the Day After Tomorrow are the same film.



except, DAT is better


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

that's not saying much of anything tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why
> 
> she too old for you??



tfw I seen this coming...


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2015)

Day is better because of Rossum and Jake.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> oh
> 
> carry on then



You should do the same. I know you have a hard on for Dawyne.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

wat


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So I watched San Andreas.  IN 3D!  And it was pretty terrifying.
> 
> I had to fight back some tears when the Rock was talking about the daughter he lost.
> 
> ...


Not your best 


2.6/5


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2015)

Gesy 


She has lots of freckles.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Yasha tempting Gesy with that avy


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2015)

San Andreas: C+

The special effects were amazing and the action scenes were incredibly engaging- perhaps even moreso than "2012" because you feel more like you're in the action. Lots of little details to nearly every effect, like how you can see people in the doomed Golden Gate Bridge even for the long shots. The only weak moment was actually a more simple stunt where a car is knocked off the road in the very beginning. The acting is...fine, not much room for it. But everyone plays their parts well.

The problem is that the script is annoyingly conventional. I KNEW going into this that the Rock was either going to have an enstranged relationship with his daughter or ex. Luckily, it's not as annoying as what we got in "2012", but it's still a tired cliche. Same with the douchebag new boyfriend, who really did not need to be in this movie. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They start building this guy as a monster. It's one thing to abandon the girl, as it began as more pragmatic and he obviously was in shock afterwards. But he does throw a guy into harms way to save himself, so we're really waiting to see him get his karmic death. I thought he'd make his way to the same building as the daughter, since it was his building and established to be tougher than most and there would be a confrontation there. Instead, he's just killed off in a way that made him entirely unnecessary to the rest of the story. 


.

But most disaster movies are ensemble pieces, where lots of characters play nearly equally important roles in order to get the different POV's. It seems like that was the original intention here, but they decided to cut everyone else's parts down when the Rock signed on...or something like that. He is easily the protagonist, but there are so many other characters who just seem irrelevant for it. Not only did we not need the boyfriend and the English brothers, but was Paul Giamatti's role even necessary?

"San Andreas" is exactly what you think it will be. Generic, faulty script mixed in with amazing production values and cool scenes of mass destruction. It's entertaining, but in a 'one-and-done' kind of way. Much like the works of Emmerich, I'm glad I saw it, I just probably won't feel the need to do so again.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> You should do the same. I know you have a hard on for Dawyne.


I will never forgive Stunna for the Anger Management GIF he used on me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2015)

I actually thought they'd use more Rock scenes.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will never forgive Stunna for the Anger Management GIF he used on me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2015)

Watched Inglorious Bastards again. Always loved how Brad Pitt pronounces "Nyazzis"


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will never forgive Stunna for the Anger Management GIF he used on me.



Stunna is the passive agressive type.


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Stunna is the lazy platypus type.



**


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

Stunna is a ^ (use bro).


In the best possible way.

Which is leagues more than can be said of Gesy. 

Pedo


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Four years have passed.  But I want you to know that it feels like yesterday to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Stunna is a ^ (use bro).
> 
> 
> In the best possible way.
> ...



I'm not!


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

gesy.  Hope you are prepared for Jessica Jones to be the best show of the year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

I dunno dude, True Detective and Ballers are on the way.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to being right about Vince Vaughn.  Dude clearly kills it.  Check it out:

[YOUTUBE]Q4uxGbhO4ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> gesy.  Hope you are prepared for Jessica Jones to be the best show of the year.



I dunno if he'll like it man. Is this a prequel story, where Jessica Jones is a minor in elementary school?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Detective.  I think Ballers will be good too.  Rock will bring a ton of charisma to the role.


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

I think the new television season will be lacking in terms of quantity of good shows, man. Seems like a very bleak set of choices to watch this year.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

That seems like a harsh assessment to me.  Television has really improved.  2014 was pretty great.

I'm going to choose to be optimistic.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

Gesy surprised me. He didn't seem to fit the profile of a p*d*p****.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

it seems time will eventually loose skeletons out of everyone's closets


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

lol, y'all never gonna let this go, huh?


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

what'chu       think


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

I don't get Warudo. He is apparently a butt enthusiast, and yet he is into Asians. Sophisticated man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Furious 7

Ridiculous fun to the fullest; the Rock stole the show for me.It was proper send off for someone who made a living doing what he loved to do.

B+


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> wow that sucks
> 
> I bet Slice so old his first experience was the original Star Wars
> 
> I think mine was Jurassic Park, Free Willy, Sandlot, Last Action Hero or Nightmare Before Christmas



Actually it was "the land before time"


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Ex Machina - 9/10

what a mind fuck

she played both of them with one beautiful master stroke 

japanese chick was also hot


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

Kung Fury

The Nazis don't even speak German

11/5


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> Actually it was "the land before time"



So the creation of the planet was a movie? And it's still a fresh memory in your head?


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

The Land Before Time


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So the creation of the planet was a movie? And it's still a fresh memory in your head?



The very first blockbuster


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _I watch it every week_ 



[YOUTUBE]lZMzf-SDWP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Slice.  Is Shinji going to win the holy grail?


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

I don't know. I'm only on episode 16 (but slowly catching up).
No idea who to really root for. Emiya is a little bitch. Rin is in full on Tsundere mode 24/7. Not a good foundation to have me support them.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

the show is pretty much shit

smack in the face to it's predecessor Fate/Zero

only a few good things about it like Lancer, Kotomine, Gilgamesh, the oh so brief action scenes which need to be more plentiful and not so poorly paced

oh and Caster's Master who seemed like Kotomine except a 1000x more soulless and confused about his identity


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Caster was pretty great.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

nah her getting completely murked by Rin made her lose all credibility

not to mention the fact of how long it took her to even get to that point

it was pathetic and drawn out 

if it was tighter it would have been better

like if she used rule breaker to aquire 3 Heroic Spirits to her side in 2-3 episodes she would have been badass

but noooooooooooooope

show has been so turrible it's making me mad just thinking about it


----------



## Han Solo (May 30, 2015)

Yeah it's been pretty bad


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

It has been alright.  It's pretty hard when everyone knows what will happen.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

I mean I still like Saber, only because she hasn't done anything incredibly offensive 

she's mostly just been background noise this entire season 

not as prominent as she was in Zero but I guess this is just one route so eh

her actions scenes have been dope

still wondering why she hasn't talked about her relationship with kiritsugu to shirou


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

Para must be p sad


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

para 2 hipster 3 care


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

on the other hand jojo's has been p good



but dat censorship


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> still wondering why she hasn't talked about her relationship with kiritsugu to shirou


That would be nice.  Quite interested in hearing her reflect.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

anyone watching Kekkai Sensen?

it's confusing and weird as fuck but it has GOAT tier opening and ending


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jIMtTXUfuA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhpWTcj2CFU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3exsRhw3xt8[/YOUTUBE]

so gud


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Fate Stay Night and Yahari are the only shows I am watching right now.  Might not watch anything next season.  Starting to lose interest again.


----------



## D T (May 30, 2015)

How is Kekkai Sensen confusing?


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

hello child, are you lost?


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Stunna criticizing Max for months prior to the release.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2015)

Stunna's the one thing he can't get, a cunt !


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Stunna is a fucking asshole.

Do you remember when Warudo got banned?  Stunna was real brave when that was going on.  He came in here every day for two months straight and ran his mouth.  He became a tough guy in a hurry.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

that bored, huh


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

Super bored.

I have to get a replacement for my driver's license. Fucking cop stole mine


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

lol Rukia's bored and Detective ain't here to play along with him


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Han Solo (May 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Super bored.
> 
> I have to get a replacement for my driver's license. Fucking cop stole mine



Haha, what for?


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

tfw you successfully forced yourself to like an album because of the cover art


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Shrek is Love is brilliant.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

I am bored as fuck.  I'm playing Witcher 3.  But I'm not really enjoying the game that much.  Game is kind of a chore to tell you the truth.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> tfw you successfully forced yourself to like an album because of the cover art


this makes zero sense tho


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

How does it not?


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

why would you "make" yourself love an album where you don't enjoy the music just because it has good cover art


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

I didn't love it at first, but now I genuinely enjoy it.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

and you only gave it subsequent listenings because of the album art?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

ya know, you could have just loved the artist who drew the cover art


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Stunna, don't argue with your superiors.  Masterpiece is way above your pay grade.


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

I do give albums more chances if they have a great cover art.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

sure, why not


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

I hear people say "I wanted to like this movie" all the time 

But only after the movie disappoints


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

lol there's a difference between saying "I wanted to like this movie" and forcing yourself to like the movie 'cause it had a dope poster

but you do you, massacoon


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Bruh, it had good reviews, so I wanted to hear what I missing.

Like Fury Road, but I'll never love that movie.


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Fuck you too, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

but...I'm saying that I don't...


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

Album art is pretty important.
But kids growing up when the Internet was already established might not think so. 

(Not meant as an insult just an observation)

A big part of selecting an album to listen to was the cover catching your interrest


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

This fucking generation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Album covers may catch your eye the same way a book cover does. but I wouldn't say they're "important" enough to force yourself to like something.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

don't             start


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

It's okay, Detective isn't here.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

Rukia, you are supporting Wolfsburg aren't you?

They are currently beating Dortmund in the DFB-Pokal finals.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Good year for Wolfsburg.  I brought them a lot of luck.



(It helps that De Bruyne was fucking fantastic.)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

The Godfather films is the greatest trilogy of all time.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

that's not a question I'm confident about answering yet


----------



## Han Solo (May 30, 2015)

Three Colors >


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

Easy A.   4/5

Nice comedy with a message. Emma Stone is gorgeous as usual. Best part about the movie are her parents. Refreshing change from the usual teen movie bs.


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

I just scouted these twins

So you're welcome


----------



## Lucaniel (May 30, 2015)

man why is masterpedo not on my SI anyways 

dumb as a box of rocks, got nothing except shit opinions and an edgy gimmick

let's fix that


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Not before he hit that "Save as"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

um yeah, and just so we're clear--I don't associate with mastercreep in any way, shape, or form.



one mistake shouldn't make or break one's reputation.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2015)

Gesy watch Easy A.
There you'll learn how rumours work.
You won't get away from this easily


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, I gave up trying to change my image. I've been told it gotten old and repetitive, but it's now forever stuck with me. So just commit and live up to it, Gesy. 

And most importantly have fun.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Three Colors >



Over Godfather?  That's jokes


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

Para tryna beef with Han again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

I don't know what it is about the third film, but I've yet to see a series that keeps the momentum the first two films have set.

the sunrise series don't count


----------



## Lucaniel (May 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know what it is about the third film, but I've yet to see a series that keeps the momentum the first two films have set.
> 
> the sunrise series don't count



what about lotr, i hear rotk is the best one 

haven't seen it


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know what it is about the third film, but I've yet to see a series that keeps the momentum the first two films have set.
> 
> the sunrise series don't count


Dollars trilogy



Lucaniel said:


> what about lotr, i hear rotk is the best one
> 
> haven't seen it


my favorite is the first one, fellowship

I think return of the king is the worst


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, can't tell ya, i'm also not too big on lotr; but I do hear it ends on a high note.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

I was accused of being bored earlier.  Even I wasn't bored enough to start a Lord of the Rings discussion.  Here we go again!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 30, 2015)

Can't follow these threads anymore

Such an old man 

Gonna watch for GoT or Breaking Bad I think in a mo


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I am bored as fuck.  I'm playing Witcher 3.  But I'm not really enjoying the game that much.  Game is kind of a chore to tell you the truth.



you gotta slow it back with this trolling bruh


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Before series is the easiest time I had sitting through three movies.

So good


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> Gesy watch Easy A.
> There you'll learn how rumours work.
> You won't get away from this easily




lol Easy A is pretty much the depiction of high school through the mind of a fat pimple faced worthless virgin nerd retard

nobody would give two fucks if she was sleeping with anyone unless they were potentially trying to bone her


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

It is alright Warudo.  I just like Inquisition more.  Wish it were more like Inquisition.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Before series is the easiest time I had sitting through three movies.
> 
> So good




Before Midnight definitely the best

Before Sunrise was okay

have yet to see Sunset


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It is alright Warudo.  I just like Inquisition more.  Wish it were more like Inquisition.



So far the animation and facial acting has been shit

don't know if it's my cracked copy or if my PC isn't up to snuff 

but it looks so stiff and artifical

while Witcher 3 looks fucking amazing

Ciri


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

You didn't watch it in order?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

What about Ciri?  I don't like unsightly scars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> lol Easy A is pretty much the depiction of high school through the mind of a fat pimple faced worthless virgin nerd retard
> 
> nobody would give two fucks if she was sleeping with anyone unless they were potentially trying to bone her



guys wouldn't care

Girls would still talk shit about her though.


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

This rain needs to stop. I'm bout to blaze up at work out of boredom


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

itt: everyone's bored


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

girls would talk shit if she was a loser

not because she was sleeping with multiple guys

when i was in high school girls fucked all the damn time

there was jokes for sure but nobody legit hating on someone for being a hoe


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, nobody gave a shit about anybody in school. People gossips, but they all move on to the next thing after day or week.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

that high school in easy A was more bored than this thread 



Rukia said:


> What about Ciri?  I don't like unsightly scars.


----------



## Han Solo (May 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Over Godfather?  That's jokes



It's the truth

Don't deny it


----------



## Jena (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> girls would talk shit if she was a loser
> 
> not because she was sleeping with multiple guys
> 
> ...



idk, at my highschool there were _definitely_ a few girls that were the "sluts/whores." Though they mostly got shat on for the number of guys they hooked up with and general behavior, not just for having sex. But I definitely remember drama when one of the "sluts" would hook up with so-and-so's boyfriend.

Honestly best depiction of highschool the way I remember it is Mean Girls


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dollars trilogy
> 
> 
> my favorite is the first one, fellowship
> ...



when did stunna grow up and have great taste?


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

yea, warudo been outta HS too long


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Warudo went to an inner city school, so all the urban girls were skanks. Jena & Stunna grew up in the suburbs, and wouldn't know about that life.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> when did stunna grow up and have great taste?


someone says I have good taste? quoting for posterity


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Jena said:


> idk, at my highschool there were _definitely_ a few girls that were the "sluts/whores." Though they mostly got shat on for the number of guys they hooked up with and general behavior, not just for having sex. But I definitely remember drama when one of the "sluts" would hook up with so-and-so's boyfriend.
> 
> Honestly best depiction of highschool the way I remember it is Mean Girls




wat happened to lindsay lohan jena? 

wat happened?

at least rachel mcadams has a somewhat decent career


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

warudo         pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> wat happened to lindsay lohan jena?
> 
> wat happened?
> 
> at least rachel mcadams has a somewhat decent career



drugs happened, bro.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

>Return of the King is worst
>good taste

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

para             pls


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

but it is

Fellowship is best

can't really decide if ROTK is better than TT

i mean I guess if you factor in the extended edition yeah

still love that scene of John Noble on fire running off the giant tower


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

dat return of the king


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

stunna pls


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

*Akira* - Light 6

Nothing special. The city looked great, some cool scene, but that's about it.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Sorry Warudo.  I like both Yen and Keira more than Ciri.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

massarace u suck


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

I've only recently started actually reading masterpiece posts.  He's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

That means a lot coming from you, you're pretty funny yourself.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

Stunna isn't as funny as he used to be.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Stunna isn't as funny as he used to be.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> *Akira* - Light 6
> 
> Nothing special. The city looked great, some cool scene, but that's about it.


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Stunna isn't as funny as he used to be.




It's this whole "I'm pretending to have a spine" phase that he's going through


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Para.  I'm tired of looking at the bathhouse banner.  That anime bullshit needs to go.  Get a real naked woman up in there.  Honestly shouldn't even have to bring it to your attention.  Fucking moderate like you are paid to do!


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

you have my sig to ogle 

stop complaining bruh


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

use adblocker

not my problem


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Para is more overpaid than Roger Goodell.  His laziness isn't cute anymore.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

I just did on Warudo's sig.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

yasha a fan of asian flat booties and little boy square butts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Warudo is always objectifying women

Is this all you see them as? smh


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

holy shit Rukia is so bored today


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Also.  I'm tired of hearing about Yasha's preference for boyish girls.  What the fuck does that even mean?  Is it a joke?  Does it mean that Bruce Jenner is his type?  Is there some kind of translation issue?  I need some help on this one.

This is an international forum.  So sometimes I just go along with some of the crazy shit you guys say.  Those days are over though.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Warudo is always objectifying women
> 
> Is this all you see them as? smh



yes


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Also.  I'm tired of hearing about Yasha's preference for boyish girls.  What the fuck does that even mean?  Is it a joke?  Does it mean that Bruce Jenner is his type?  Is there some kind of translation issue?  I need some help on this one.
> 
> This is an international forum.  So sometimes I just go along with some of the crazy shit you guys say.  Those days are over though.



he can't help it

all those lady boys in asia are too tempting for him

and bruce jenner is like a melting candle

he has no sexual classification


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Is Yasha joking that he is gay to rustle people?  Is that what is going on?


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> yasha a fan of asian flat booties and little boy square butts



Not interested in that body part tbh.




Rukia said:


> Also.  I'm tired of hearing about Yasha's preference for boyish girls.  What the fuck does that even mean?  Is it a joke?  Does it mean that Bruce Jenner is his type?  Is there some kind of translation issue?  I need some help on this one.
> 
> This is an international forum.  So sometimes I just go along with some of the crazy shit you guys say.  Those days are over though.



Emma Watson, Ellen Page, Pre-Twilight Kristen Stewart


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

So boyish isn't really accurate?  You like short-haired women.  Yasha.  I'm going to level with you.  I think you have used confusing odd terminology to discuss your preferences for almost ten years now.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> he can't help it
> 
> all those lady boys in asia are too tempting for him
> 
> ...



I applied suntan lotion for a 10/10 lady in Phuket beach once. As we flirted and joked, I saw her crotch enlarging before my eyes. I said "excuse me" and ran away.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Ellen Page and Kristen Stewart are definitely boyish

wat


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

Let's all be real though, women with short hair are pretty fucking hot.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So boyish isn't really accurate?  You like short-haired women.  Yasha.  I'm going to level with you.  I think you have used confusing odd terminology to discuss your preferences for almost ten years now.



Short-haired and with a tomboyish character.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I applied suntan lotion for a 10/10 lady in Phuket beach once. As we flirted and joked, I saw her crotch enlarging before my eyes. I said "excuse me" and ran away.


I like how that story ends.  I hear that Suzuku told a similar story in the NBA thread that ends with him digging in.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I applied suntan lotion for a 10/10 lady in Phuket beach once. As we flirted and joked, I saw her crotch enlarging before my eyes. I said "excuse me" and ran away.



ran away to get some condoms?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Let's all be real though, women with short hair are pretty fucking hot.


That sand snake from last week.



(Let's be real though.  The body is what won us over.  She just happened to have short hair.)


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Let's all be real though, women with short hair are pretty fucking hot.




krory 2.0 here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Let's all be real though, women with short hair are pretty fucking hot.



No...but attractive women with short hair can be.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

dat krory insult


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Para.  You get Jove or Vegeta or someone like that involved with our banner problem yet?


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

Rukia has a point. I would be too embarassed to face my family and friends if they see me browsing sites with that kind of banner and get the wrong idea.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

>not using adblocker
>2015


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

I'm using adblocker.  Everything is blocked.  There are two exceptions.  That banner and the stupid Sasuke tomato banner.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

I whitelisted this site because I want to support the forum


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Is that what you look like Yasha?  I've never seen you post a pic before.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

That's because I don't take picture with myself in it. You never know whose hand it is going to end up in.

Typical paranoid personality, like Detective.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

Grape's right; short hair's the best


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Good call Yash

Wouldn't want to break any camera lenses


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

That's objectively wrong, Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good call Yash
> 
> Wouldn't want to break any camera lenses



Are you sure this is the good time to taunt me, Gesy?


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

this thread has been ass today 

at least the Blender drama was out of this world today


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> this thread has been ass today
> 
> at least the Blender drama was out of this world today



Well why don't you go and mod there instead!


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

yeah, gtfo Para


----------



## Lucaniel (May 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Grape's right; short hair's the best



closet gay confirmed


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

Anyone else getting a fuck load of rain today?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> Anyone else getting a fuck load of rain today?



yeah

FROM YO MOMMA'S PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm sorry


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

You inconsiderate asshole.  Detective's mom passed away.  Keep her out of it!


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah
> 
> FROM YO MOMMA'S PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'm sorry


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]a-9Tc4rHg2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

i actually do have mod powers in the blender

anyways kiss my ass haters


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Did you see the entire thing Detective?


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

I'm with Rukia, Emma Stone went south real fuckin quick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm with Rukia, Emma Stone went south real fuckin quick.



shut the fuck up


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Those 8 minutes were painfully dull.  Not a good way to promote the film.


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Those 8 minutes were painfully dull.  Not a good way to promote the film.



I know, right? And no, I haven't seen the entire film yet. But I will, once the leaked screener should make it's way onto the net(and it will, because rom-coms have a history of getting screeners leaked early).


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> shut the fuck up



Are you just angry that she is not playing the role of a 12 year old, Gesy?


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

that trailer seemed like a parody

like it was being produced and directed by James Franco

I fear for Rachel's career


----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> shut the fuck up




I'm sure the United States Air Force is appalled that they would cast a crack addict to play one of their esteemed pilots.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Emma stone looks like she smells like cat piss


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

rukia gilgamesh was great

shinji got BTFO


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Grape (May 30, 2015)

Not before Emma Stone has the large area of coverage afforded by the aviator style sunglasses been fully utilized.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imW392e6XR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2015)

The World said:


> Emma stone looks like she smells like cat piss


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Emma Stone looks like she got a decent tan during the production.  I read somewhere though that her character is Asian-American.  That's a fucking joke.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2015)

Emma Stone is so overrated.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

She looks better than McAdams in Aloha.  Hopefully Rachel's butt double got some work at least.


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

McAdams still camera shy? She could use the boost because her career has fizzled.


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

Aloha was supposed to star Ben Stiller and Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Yasha (May 31, 2015)

Amy Adams > Rachel McAdams


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

Amy Adams > most of Hollywood


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

It sounds like the bath house banner is about to disappear.  Wow.  All I have to do is snap my fingers around here, huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like the bath house banner is about to disappear.  Wow.  All I have to do is snap my fingers around here, huh?



lol, you know they change it every two months.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Come on now.  No one had posted in the bathhouse banner discussion thread since Feb.  I complain and a moderator comes in a couple of hours later to announce plans to change it.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2015)

even tho there was a thread that was voting to change it already


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Rukia needs a hobby


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

Chillin' on my birthday right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

'appee birfday,brov


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

I left the 18+ usergroup, so I don't have to adblock the banner every month.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2015)

Star Wars Episode 4: B

I'd actually say it's an A- movie, but I did watch the special edition and I feel those CGI additions were more distracting than anything. It's pretty sad that Jaba looks more phony with updated technology...most of the new scenes belong in a 'Deleted Scenes' portion of a DVD, as they add little to the narrative. Everyone bitches about Greedo shooting first, but my issue was that it's obvious that wasn't the original intention. He had Han dead to rights at close range and MISSED! Han didn't even dodge or beat him to the draw. 

It's still an exciting and fun movie though. I'll probably review it.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

Happy birthday, speedy


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2015)

Happy birthday, mate!

:33


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys, who is hotter?





or


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2015)

I'm of the opinion that while both women are no doubt gorgeous IRL, they are scary looking with all that make-up in those particular shots. So to answer the question in this particular case, I say neither.


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

If you have to bang one to save humanity from extinction, which one do you bang, Detective? And I mean they have to have the makeup on.


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2015)

Grape said:


> If you have to bang one to save humanity from extinction, which one do you bang, Detective? And I mean they have to have the makeup on.



Well, if it's to save humanity...



I mean, it's obviously the more logical and efficient choice.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

Thanks. Detective have you seen my Comic con videos?

I think my interviewing techniques are getting worse


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday Speedy!


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

*Tomorrowland*

my main problems with this movie are all writing-related, which i guess indicates that the visuals, the acting, the production design, the action, and the direction all basically worked. and while it all did, none of it was anything to really write home about

i have problems with the writing on a macro level. the actual moment-to-moment dialogue, the script, worked okay for the most part. but i think it was vacuous, trite, and ultimately disappointing in its treatment of the concepts and issues it was exploring

the fact that the big solution to the movie's problem was basically "stop everyone from believing the world is gonna end and the world won't end!" made no sense on the most basic level (the natural disasters that would have happened in 58 days would still happen even if people were too optimistic to launch nukes at each other), besides being basically kind of stupid and a really empty "big fix". 

the fact that it implied the problem with the world was widespread despair and resignation to armaggedon, rather than the more realistic problems like apathy and denial (a lot of people aren't like "yeah global warming's gonna doom us all, but who gives a shit", they genuinely either don't believe it's real or that it does much) was obviously wrong and kinda dumb. the nuke stuff is pretty irrelevant now and made the movie seem weirdly dated/anachronistic because it mixed nukes and global warming to create its apocalyptic scenario

everyone was made, by the exposition, to seem smarter than they actually acted, especially casey, the supergenius who fixes the world (lol) in like 30 minutes but can't work out that the tomorrowland commercial she's seeing isn't real and falls down the stairs while walking "through" it, even after having its unreality demonstrated to her by bumping into the creepy dude at the police station while trying to do the same thing

i was pretty disappointed by this movie, i think it pretty much lost momentum and intensity, narratively and experentially speaking, after they actually got to tomorrowland, and after the apocalypse reveal, it pretty much fell apart in a mess of bad logic, slapstick action, and cliches


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

> the fact that the big solution to the movie's problem was basically "stop everyone from believing the world is gonna end and the world won't end!" made no sense on the most basic level (the natural disasters that would have happened in 58 days would still happen even if people were too optimistic to launch nukes at each other), besides being basically kind of stupid and a really empty "big fix".


there were a lot of smaller problems with this movie, but I think this one was definitely the biggest

disregarding the natural disasters, the reveal that the world was gonna end because mankind was being brainwashed into a self-fulfilling prophecy was _totally_ ridiculous; taking away humanity's accountability and autonomy in the situation is in direct contradiction to the film's themes

not to mention the silly criticism of our "recent obsession" with apocalyptic fiction


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Good Mystique post Detective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

I like the first mystique personally


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Lawrence will never be as beautiful as prime Rebecca.  So I am inclined to agree.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

jlaw > romijn


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Not in the face.  I do like that Law has some meat on her bones.

Ultimately it comes down to personal preference.  I still sort of see Law as a child.  Rebecca is a woman.  I prefer women.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

romijn's face is wide enough for her to convincingly play a post-op transsexual on ugly betty


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

I prefer romijn's body (in her prime) over Jlaw's.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Femme Fatale.


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Did Detective get hacked?


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I like the first mystique personally



Alright, so now..




or


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

Wish me happy birthday Rukia you moaning old git.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

lol well since the latter is more touched up with a see through gown on...seems like a no brainer, bro.


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol well since the latter is more touched up with a see through gown on...seems like a no brainer, bro.


Ah, word.

Alright then! 




or


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

what are you doing? why am I even participating?

E


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2015)

Can any of you identify these shoes?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

The hell you crawl out from Cyphon? 

You good?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

>Grape thinking he would catch me slipping that easily...


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

well played, Grape


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2015)

I'm good Jag.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

I'm not as well versed in the sneaker game as my friends, can't help ya.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

*Run All Night*

Another film starring Neeson as an aging badass forced to put his proficient set of skills to use.It was much better than Taken 2 and 3; but not as good as Tombstones.

*B-*


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Can any of you identify these shoes?



With my extensive knowledge of fashion I can confirm those are indeed shoes.
Can't do more than that for you


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

Derulo is that hot trash, but his shoe game is 'aight


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2015)

Speaking of fashion

The Devil wears Prada. 4/5

Hathaway is cute. Streep is glorious. Tucci is great too.
I didn't think I'd enjoy it this much - but I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Kung Fury is free on Steam, I guess I'll watch it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Slice has seen the light

Welcome brother


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Kung Fury is free on Steam, I guess I'll watch it



Masterrace on that extra Sin time


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Slice said:


> Masterrace on that extra Sin time



I only casually get on Steam


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2015)

it's been free on Youtube for a minute


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2015)

It's also free on YouTube. And detective has been talking about it here for days.
He was hyping it so much it's pretty much impossible to have missed it


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2015)

was it even any good?  It looked kinda lame.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

You mean it's not one of those "so bad it's good" kind of deals?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> was it even any good?  It looked kinda lame.



It is lame. You need to be high on meth to enjoy it.


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Can any of you identify these shoes?



Supras, maybe?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Don't know.  Check Neiman Marcus.  They will at least have something similar.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

I like the vines of Ryan Gosling rejecting cereal.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FkpCP9R1Jjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

rip to the creator of those vines


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Sneakers aren't really my style but this pair


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

I prefer white sneakers.  But yeah.  Pretty dope.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

I'm not too careful with shoes, so I prefer dark sneakers; hides the dirt 'n shit better


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]FkpCP9R1Jjc[/YOUTUBE]



I am too easily entertained


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm not too careful with shoes, so I prefer dark sneakers; hides the dirt 'n shit better



it's called clorox and a toothbrush my dude.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Yeah, white shoes means you need to pay attention to the weather report.  Rain will fuck those shoes up in a hurry.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

I stand by my post


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

I only wear my sneakers when it's raining or rained outside


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

gesy is clueless.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Fuck you, stunna!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I only wear my sneakers when it's raining or rained outside



Massacoon is no stranger to coming home with wet socks.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2015)

So no help on the shoes....Dang. Thought about getting me a pair.


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

What are you blabbering about now?


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Damn.  Already been 4 years since Drive came out?


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

There was a round about the best chase sequence in film history during last week's Movie Fights.

I was disappointed no one brought Drive's opening sequence to the table.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

Movie Fights seems like it's lame

not saying it is

just the impression


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Probably because you was watching people with shit taste talking about movies


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

The first ten minutes of Drive are electric.  Especially the first time I saw them.  It was really fucking tense.  I wish we had gotten that movie!

The movie we got was pretty good.  But for me that opening was definitely the high point.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Probably because you was watching people with shit taste talking about movies


I've never watched, but I do suspect they might have basic taste


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2015)

Rukia pls.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

Rukia.

Say it.


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Nick Mundy is top tier annoying


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday Speedy.  Old enough to enjoy an alcoholic beverage to celebrate the occasion?


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2015)

Happy birfday speedy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

Had some Chardonnay today.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

I'm not a white wine guy.  Only with fish.  Halibut or flounder.  Something like that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

I had some prawn and vegetables.

Went down fine.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I like the vines of Ryan Gosling rejecting cereal.



Anything with Ryan Gosling in is good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2015)

Go home Mike.

And stay there.


----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a white wine guy.  Only with fish.  Halibut or flounder.  Something like that.




Bottom feeders


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Anything with Ryan Gosling in is good.



This is true


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Go home Mike.
> 
> And stay there.



I can't. Gosling is not there.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> This is true



We finally have something in common. :33


----------



## Psychic (May 31, 2015)

tommorland 6/10.

san andreas 7/10.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> jlaw > romijn



Rebecca was the better mystique

jlaw was hot trash through both movies


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

warudo would be a Derulo fan smh


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Looking at the exploding home prices in my area.  I think I can make a ton of money off my house.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2015)

*Chappie*

Always love the look of Blomkamp movies as far as scenery and robot/tech stuff. Action is usually on point as well. The movie was definitely entertaining but I was never able to get fully on invested on any level outside of surface enjoyment. One of the big problems with that was the choice of characters Chappie was surrounded by. It is hard to feel much when he is learning and loving the trash of society and picking up their way of speaking and acting. Kind of crushed much emotional investment. It could have done better to explore the whole moving consciousness idea and such as well. Anyway, it was never boring but has no real lasting value.

3/5


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Nobody believe you're rich bruv.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Never claimed to be rich.

I did mention though that I have a strong desire to transfer.  And one of the major reasons is because I am tired dealing with the upkeep of this house.  My company only has shitty undesirable positions available right now.  No way am I moving to Albuquerque or New Orleans.


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Where do you even live?


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Oklahoma City.


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Damn, you're in the deep south


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

You're a Thunders fan, rukia?


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

No, not at all.  I don't like any of the local teams.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2015)

I believe Rukia is really well off

so in other words as a white person he might as well be a millionaire to us impoverished inner city kids/minorities


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Damn, you're in the deep south


Lots of religious people around here.  Been a rough few years.  Time to move on.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2015)

stunna been bugging u down there huh?


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

Stop picking on Stunna, Warudo.


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2015)

Stop picking on Warudo, Mastagesy


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)

I'll back off, I did got him banned.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stop picking on Warudo, Mastagesy


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

mastersnitch with dat pride


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'll back off, I did got him banned.



Admitting to being a Mastastunna

No shame


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

i just used hola to unlock US netflix

YOU MOTHERFUCKERS HAVE MAD MEN


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

YOU MOTHERFUCKERS HAVE HIMYM AND PARKS AND GILMORE GIRLS AND WALKING DEAD AND...FUCK YOU AMERICA HOW DARE YOU DENY ME ALL THIS

FUCK YOU NETFLIX


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

man i always thought it was weird that uk netflix had vampire diaries but almost no other CW shows...and here you have pretty much every CW show! motherfuckers!


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

holy shit this movie selection makes UK netflix look like shit on a stick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)

lol wouldn't it be easier to catch international piggybackers.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

you...you guys have BBC series that aren't actually available on UK netflix like the honourable woman and the fall and the original house of cards...how the fuck does that even work


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2015)

Holy shit I shudder to think how bad UK Netflix is


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Holy shit I shudder to think how bad UK Netflix is


yo I was just about to post this


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

wait a minute...US netflix doesn't have the shield...but UK does


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

well i guess that means the shield just got moved way the fuck down my waiting list, sorry michael chiklis and the so-called greatest finale of all time


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

maybe UK Netflix has all of Classic Who


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> maybe UK Netflix has all of Classic Who



maybe there's a TED talk on not being a giant nerd


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> maybe there's a TED talk on not being a giant nerd


why so mean tho


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

you've had luxury netflix all this time, you can take it


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Grape (May 31, 2015)

Luc is from UK? Well, that explains the pompous twattery.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

i know i'm supposed to retort but i'm baffled at how you only just figured this out


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

but also stay  mad and autistic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2015)

Luca is a like kid at puberty who just discovered porn.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 1, 2015)

Pretty everyone I know who has Netflix uses the US version


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Pretty everyone I know who has Netflix uses the US version



my street smarts have been found wanting


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 1, 2015)

I've heard it's even worse in Australia


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol wouldn't it be easier to catch international piggybackers.




We should listen to Gesy, he's an expert on the subject of being caught.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

[youtube]loeZ-z9ct0Q[/youtube]

These Shia videos are the best thing ever.


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

Been hoping this will rekindle my childhood love for mmorpg for a long time

[YOUTUBE]5CY9NTF-oNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't want to get back into MMOs; too time consuming


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

I never invested too much time because I knew I'll never be a top player.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't want to get back into MMOs; too time consuming



Because you have a job or a girl right ?



that's a redundant question FYI


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Grape.  I don't see anyone stopping the walkers dude.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

That shit was hardcore, dude. 

Jon Snow going super-saiyan Trunks all over Frieza


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Who will be left standing to take them on?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 1, 2015)

First good episode this season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Jon Snow got lucky, saying he went ssj Trunks is pushing it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Seven Psychopaths* (2011) - another brilliant effort from Martin McDonagh, delivering finely on his trademark of piss-funny black comedies with soul. Was also pleased to see he's blatantly a lefty. Smart bloke.  

8.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2015)

i've watched parts of this season with my friend and there have been a lot of lulzy or bad episodes

but this was a good one.


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

Great movie, bad avatar, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

what about the avatar is bad

let's at least be constructive


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

Mostly the quality, and the loop isn't that great either.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i've watched parts of this season with my friend and there have been a lot of lulzy or bad episodes
> 
> but this was a good one.




Yeah, but honestly I could go for more uneventful seasons like this if they have a few episodes like this. 

It's interesting when they devote large segments of an episode to one particular event. Changes the pacing and gives it a completely different feel.

Wish they did it more often, because I constantly wonder when they're going to cut to another location.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

I acknowledge your critique, but there's nothing I can do about that and even if there were, I'm satisfied enough with it as is where I can't currently be arsed


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't ask me to elaborate if you're not going to do anything about it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

I was curious. I might work on it some in a bit; thank


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> First good episode this season.


I'm sure it was a bad episode.  But that Tyene Sand seduction a couple of episodes ago really resonates with me.  I want more scenes like that!  I'm not sure why.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Puberty really took it's time with Rukia


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

iunno why people freaked out so much about sand girl's tits

they were nice but not exactly mind-blowing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno why people freaked out so much about sand girl's tits
> 
> they were nice but not exactly mind-blowing



It was like...the ultimate jailhouse fantasy.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2015)

Didnt people freak out cause shes hot, i mean her bust isn't particularly large at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

That was misdirection.  She wasn't hot at all in any of her previous appearances.  She struck out of no where.


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2015)

That's true. didn't even notice her till that scene


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Maybe she looks better in dim lighting


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Theon redemption is going to be glorious!  One step closer this week.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It was like...the ultimate jailhouse fantasy.


surely the ultimate jailhouse fantasy would be banging a hot female CO


Parallax said:


> Didnt people freak out cause shes hot, i mean her bust isn't particularly large at all.


she's not that hot doe 

i mean, krory might find her super hot


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

NOT THEON!

REEK!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Theon baby.  He is making his ultimate comeback.  Get in on his redemption arc before it is too late!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Jon Snow, Stannis, Melisandre, and Sam are the only people focusing on the real problem right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

It's a sidestory I can appreciate.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe she looks better in dim lighting




Gesy prefers his girls lit by sunlight 



































































































Cuz they on the playground


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

And the Night King is a fucking bitch.  He was scared as fuck.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Why is Tyrion so tough yet Cersei so weak?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Preview for next week looks good.  I actually really like Alliser Thorne.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Valyrian steel is now the new Deus ex machina against the undead 

Much more impressive for the task than the flimsy dragon glass from the walker slayer.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't see how the White Walkers can bring down a dragon. They look kind of weak.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Why is Tyrion so tough yet Cersei so weak?



Tyrion is a Targaryen. His mom was raped by the mad king.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Man just watched the last ep of GoT. 10/10

Still recovering from the last scenes though


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Valyrian steel is now the new Deus ex machina against the undead
> 
> Much more impressive for the task than the flimsy dragon glass from the walker slayer.



Valyrian steel is forged from the lava of the mountain that birthed dragons,  and thus can be forged from dragon fire as well.

It's been that way since they first introduced it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Theon baby.  He is making his ultimate comeback.  Get in on his redemption arc before it is too late!



He might redeem himself but he'll never get his manhood back


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Why is Tyrion so tough yet Cersei so weak?



'Cause Tyrion knows the hardship of life.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

But Tyrion is street smart and can handle himself a bit despite the hoes and wine. Plus he's a viper like Baelish.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

tfw grape is a showfag so you're not sure if he's trolling or if D&D left out tyrion's backstory with tysha


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

He's always been despised despite his family name and mainly by his own


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw grape is a showfag so you're not sure if he's trolling or if D&D left out tyrion's backstory with tysha



trolling (hopefully)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Someone should tell Cersei Tyrion is coming back for that ass 
Jamie will be her knight in shining armour once again :33


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw grape is a showfag so you're not sure if he's trolling or if D&D left out tyrion's backstory with tysha




We're obviously talking about the show. Understanding that a book character who is also a television character are two separate entities is difficult for you, Luc, but try to keep pace.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> We're obviously talking about the show. Understanding that a book character who is also a television character are two separate entities is difficult for you, Luc, but try to keep pace.



so did D&D actually leave the tysha stuff out?

sasuga


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

oh okay 

so you were trolling


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Grape pls


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

happy birthday speedy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Two days late my wigga


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Two days late nothing.  Grape came through.  He could have waited 363 more days!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Even now Rukia you're willing to throw me under the bus (esp. If it was my birthday today.)

Birthday beats Rukia style is cruel yo


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm really glad Whedon retired.  That last Avengers just wasn't good enough guys.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Two days late nothing.  Grape came through.  He could have waited 363 more days!




Exactly


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm really glad Whedon retired.  That last Avengers just wasn't good enough guys.


lol Speedy.  You were hyping the shit out of Avengers before it dropped.  What do you have to say now?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

I believe in Loki.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PPP6XAsPbz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Fuck the NYPD


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

I saw Loki in a vampire film yesterday. He was being a real dick to Mia Wasachowski


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2015)

Loki is allowed


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm really glad Whedon retired.  That last Avengers just wasn't good enough guys.



'Not good enough' doesn't describe the utter shit that movie was


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

No..."not good enough" is a good description

Iron Man 2 was utter shit


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

The Rock is great.  A celebrity I actually like.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


>



One simply does not do that to the Rock.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Dumb kids.  

[YOUTUBE]lj6zhYSDeF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> No..."not good enough" is a good description
> 
> Iron Man 2 was utter shit



You mean IM3 right? Cause 2 was just bland.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

IM2 was hot fucking trash.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Rock is great.  A celebrity I actually like.



He's a modern day Arnold Schwarznegger.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

I hated Iron Man 2.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2015)

Iron Man progressively through the series.

It's literally 1 > 2 > 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

I never saw 3.  Luc claims it is a classic though.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

Three is worth watching, Rukia. Almost as good as Winter Soldier.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

i'm not a huge fan of 3 but it's at least better written than 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

2 had Whiplash.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

heh what if 2's villain had been jk simmons from whiplash somehow


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> heh what if 2's villain had been jk simmons from whiplash somehow




You have smoked yourself retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm sure it would have been a better movie.  Mickey Rourke as a Russian wronged by the Stark family was absolute rubbish.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

man jk simmons would have made alcoholic tony cry

for real


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

I remember that his antics made Para cry.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> Iron Man progressively through the series.
> 
> It's literally 1 > 2 > 3



Precisely. Shit just went downhill


----------



## Karasu (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks like The Rock wants to be Jack Burton - I guess they're remaking Big Trouble Little China. 



 why are they remaking these?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Dwayne's killing it this year


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

The Rock as Jack Burton?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 2 had Whiplash.



3 had no villains and Pots got powers out of the blue


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

go talk about IM3 in the CBM section


----------



## Karasu (Jun 1, 2015)

Stunna's modding some shit up. 

Stunnallax


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

I've seen the first Iron Man three times, I still don't understand the high praise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Try watching it a 4th


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> go talk about IM3 in the CBM section



Stay butthurt Stunna. Not my fault you have such a shitty taste


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2015)

lol mike you have terrible taste you can't accuse others of having bad taste


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Stay butthurt Stunna. Not my fault you have such a shitty taste


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

Can we stop calling each other taste bad?

We just have _different_ taste


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

yes, but that's not as fun


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

lol, I never seen Stunna show disdain towards others before Mike and Persecuted came around.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't show me that gif of Tom Hotty and tell me to go. I'll stay and fap to him


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

Mike have great taste in men tho


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

Massacoon reminds me of the Todd from Scrubs--except a p*d*p****


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol, I never seen Stunna show disdain towards others before Mike and Persecuted came around.



Stunna is obviously trying to project all those years he was bullied


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

why this dude talkin like he knows me tho


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Mike have great taste in men tho



I do though

But who can resist Hardy? His name is too sugestive btw


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2015)

you've definitely gotten under his skin, bro.

Something rukia spent years trying to accomplish, honestly-- I'm impressed.


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Massacoon reminds me of the Todd from Scrubs--except a p*d*p****



That's disrespectful af, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> you've definitely gotten under his skin, bro.
> 
> Something rukia spent years trying to accomplish, honestly--I'm impressed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why this dude talkin like he knows me tho



I can read you Stunna. And your creepy fetish for Disney princesses is very revealing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> lol mike you have *terrible taste *you can't accuse others of having bad taste


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> lol mike you have terrible taste you can't accuse others of having bad taste



Compared to the average here mine is just fine thanks


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol, I never seen Stunna show disdain towards others before Mike and Persecuted came around.



wat

inobservant af


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Go get a life Luc. Don't project on me because you and Persetard broke up based on the fact that his father didn't want you dating a 12-year-old.


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't know how you finished the second season of Twin Peaks, Stunna. It's literally unwatchable.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

it does get pretty dreadful, doesn't it

good "conclusion" tho


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Para! 

New Sharon Van Etten EP


----------



## Grape (Jun 2, 2015)

Terrible "music".


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I don't know how you finished the second season of Twin Peaks, Stunna. It's literally unwatchable.



How you guys got past season 1 is beyond me. I dropped it after 3 episodes. I hate David Lynch.


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

You might as well have said you hate movies


----------



## Slice (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


>



I knew what it was even before clicking. 



Grape said:


> Terrible "music".



Reminds me of something i wanted to ask

If you guys were asked to name three of your favorite music artists / bands what would be your answer? (not your top three and not in order, just three that you _really_ like)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> How you guys got past season 1 is beyond me. I dropped it after 3 episodes. I hate David Lynch.


           .


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Slice said:


> If you guys were asked to name three of your favorite music artists / bands what would be your answer? (not your top three and not in order, just three that you _really_ like)



Fleet Foxes, James Blake, Harry Styles


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

he's asking for just three artists off of, say, your top ten; not necessarily the ones in the top three


----------



## Slice (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah thats what i meant. Dont know why it was so hard for me to phrase that. 

Figured id take another approach to the usual: "recommend me something to check out".


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

I actually like his flow


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

bigdris bell


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]PPP6XAsPbz8[/YOUTUBE]



How did no one sit down with Nolan and tell him the dialogue in his movies it god awful between this and Interstellar?



The World said:


> bigdris bell



Idris Elba, the next grime mc to blow up


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought I had adblocked that butt ugly set. Did you re-upload it, Warudo?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

this is his second time re-uploading it smh


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

its not my fault you like ladyboy ass

look inward and 

:letgo


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this is his second time re-uploading it smh



u know damn well it's a different gif 

SOMEONE GET THIS HOTHEAD OUTTA HERE


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> u know damn well it's a different gif



This one also got adblocked


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

smh it's not like this stuff isn't already littered over the internet sites u browse everyday 

i'm just giving the prime cuts for your eyes to feast on


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Hmm, unless my powers of booty game deduction are not on point, I believe that gif and it's previous variant, are of Daniela Lopez Osorio, no?


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Glad I don't see anything


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Hmm, unless my powers of booty game deduction are not on point, I believe that gif and it's previous variant, are of Daniela Lopez Osorio, no?



pretty easy to deduce when i give a full pic of her in my spoiler tag 

good job regardless watson


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> smh it's not like this stuff isn't already littered over the internet sites u browse everyday
> 
> i'm just giving the prime cuts for your eyes to feast on



Excuse me for not sharing the passion to "feast on" the orifice where shits come out.




Detective said:


> Hmm, unless my powers of booty game deduction are not on point, I believe that gif and it's previous variant, are of Daniela Lopez Osorio, no?



Dat eidetic memory.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

but u would feast on the orifice that has more bacteria than a dogs mouth or the orifice where piss and blood and other bodily discharges come out of?



Yasha said:


> Dat eidetic memory.



a useful skill for catching booty perps


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> pretty easy to deduce when i give a full pic of her in my spoiler tag
> 
> good job regardless watson



I don't click your spoilertags anymore doe, because I assumed it was just a record of your previous Kpop Idol gifs from the past, so it would be a moot point to see them again.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

hey breaking news yasha

if u wash ur ass it won't stink


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Dat eidetic memory.





The World said:


> a useful skill for catching booty perps


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> but u would feast on the orifice that has more bacteria than a dogs mouth or the orifice where piss and blood and other bodily discharges come out of?



Not interested in mouth and vagina, either.


I'm totally shocked to find out that Elle and Gideon left early into the show. They are my favourite agents.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Yasha, I hope you're doing well, old friend. And that your transition to New Zealand is smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Not interested in mouth and vagina, either.
> 
> 
> I'm totally shocked to find out that Elle and Gideon left early into the show. They are my favourite agents.



Gideon's actor leaving was a surprise to me too. Apparently, he has a habit of bailing out of shows he's in, because he loses interest.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 2, 2015)

Blatter is finally gone.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

My admiration is platonic in nature. Doesn't involve erotic fantasy of any kind.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

i cant believe anyone still watches criminal minds

best thing for that actor

Homeland >>>>>>>>>>>>> muh crime


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Blatter is finally gone.



[YOUTUBE]NaGLVS5b_ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

yes and no   .


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Warudo's answer is actually somewhat true. It happens, but ultimately becomes a bad end for them.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

Most series decline in quality way before they come to an end or get cancelled. Any consistent shows that remain interesting right up to the finale?

I need about 1000 episodes of TV shows to keep me occupied for 6-9 months.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Most series decline in quality way before they come to an end or get cancelled. Any consistent shows that remain interesting right up to the finale?



Justified
Psych
Person of Interest(will end next year)


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

fuck yeah Justified and PoI


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

I still need to finish Justified doe

I only got like 5 eps left in the season 

I've been pacing myself


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

D the writers better pull out all the stops for the final season of PoI


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks. Will check those out.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> fuck yeah Justified and PoI



Man, Warudo, that Justified finale was masterpiece dude. Has to be Top 5 TV shows all-time man, for sure.

And Best Nolan will surely make PoI into a legendary series by finishing it off with a magnificent finale.

Also, let's take a moment to listen to the following song once more.

[YOUTUBE]cco-pCb0klU[/YOUTUBE]

Justified OP


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

Michael Emerson rocks. Love him in Lost.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> I still need to finish Justified doe
> 
> I only got like 5 eps left in the season
> 
> I've been pacing myself



It was a perfect end man. And the final road to the end was mesmerizing.



The World said:


> D the writers better pull out all the stops for the final season of PoI



They will dude, they will.

It's probably the only show in television history to date that escalates the quality the further it goes on.

Dat feel when pretty much every ep feels like it can be season finale quality.

But I have to be honest, if any of them die in the end, it will legit break me.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

You don't like any of the shows I think are any good so I got nothing for you


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Michael Emerson rocks. Love him in Lost.



He destroys any other television actor in terms of performance currently, in his role as Harold Finch in PoI, Yasha.

He's just that damn good in the show.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

I have dropped Twin Peaks, Walking Dead, Man Men, Penny Dreadful. Probably going to drop Dexter soon.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha

this is a weird question, but what do you think of Hemingway's writing


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I have dropped Twin Peaks, Walking Dead, Man Men, Penny Dreadful. Probably going to drop Dexter soon.



Yash, watch Justified and PoI, and if you like epic bromance, mystery solving and comedy, combined with pop culture and classic tv/film references, watch Pysch too.

You won't regret it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna, you have competition in the drop charts.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna, you have competition in the drop charts.



What does this mean?


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

why did u drop penny dreadful?

it had a pretty good first season from what i remember? 

is the second season garbage?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

I think Speedy is suggesting that I drop shows at an abnormally high rate; a rate that it seems Yasha is about to meet/exceed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Blatter is finally gone.



The bitch resigned hahahahahaha


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Yasha
> 
> this is a weird question, but what do you think of Hemingway's writing



You are not going to like this answer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never read any of his work and have no plan to.







Detective said:


> Yash, watch Justified and PoI, and if you like epic bromance, mystery solving and comedy, combined with pop culture and classic tv/film references, watch Pysch too.
> 
> You won't regret it.



I will check out the first few episodes of each of them. 




The World said:


> why did u drop penny dreadful?
> 
> it had a pretty good first season from what i remember?
> 
> is the second season garbage?



Yeah, first season was pretty good, but for some reason I can't find the motivation the pick up season 2. I mean, I have already seen Eva Green's nude. Guess that's mission accomplished.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Eva Green is nude in practically everything doe..........


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

True. Everyone should be getting Eva nude fatigue by now.

Twin Peaks has an unusually high percentage of pleasant-looking female cast, so I can see why Stunna digs it. But unfortunately the plot is just too slow and boring for my patience.


----------



## Slice (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> Eva Green is nude in practically everything doe..........



And we love her for it.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Twin Peaks had the white equivalent of flat booty asians

except for audrey 

funny enough she aged the worse 

the diner chick still looks good


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You are not going to like this answer.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see

Explains the Mad Men dropping


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Speaking of Mad Men, did you watch the finale, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

of course

probably the best finale I've seen, they nailed it in a way I didn't think they ever could.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

Not Mad Men's fault. Just not the genre that interests me.

I like shows with sci-fi/mystery elements (like Lost), dark humour (like Desperate Housewives) or criminal psychology.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Twin Peaks has an unusually high percentage of pleasant-looking female cast, so I can see why Stunna digs it.




but no 



The World said:


> funny enough she aged the worse



wat



vs.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

i said diner chick u inebriated moron


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


>



fucking hell prime Audrey


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> i said diner chick u inebriated moron



Stunna high on the cholesterol of life


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

no bitch, you said Audrey aged the worst

smh


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

man i never even factored in Donna

she was always an annoying twat

Shelly actually aged the best 

or Laura maybe?


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

You guys are overhyping Audrey, she wasn't even all that.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

yea shes two decades too old for you even in her prime


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Shut yo mouth, mastagesy, nobody asked for your comments


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

She's a 7 at best


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2015)

Now, that's something for my eyes to feast on.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

>prime audrey a mere 7

i think not


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Those aren't even good pictures


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Yo that 1st black and white pic, and the one behind the spoiler tag


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

The gif I posted of Audrey is 5x better than all the pictures you posted


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Those aren't even good pictures


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 2, 2015)

How high is Prime Marylin Monroe guis?


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

That's a terrible picture too

No eye for aesthetics at all


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That's a terrible picture too
> 
> No eye for aesthetics at all


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

You're improving but my gif is still better

>Also. this still from that scene 






2-0


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

>masterpedo trying my patience





i'm done wit dis shitposting


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

You think more highly of Audrey and I still posted two far superior images with a quick google search.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> How high is Prime Marylin Monroe guis?



audrey was the marylin of twin peaks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

don't know who this chick is, but the spoiler image warudo posted won.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

>>walks into thread
>>sees lots of bland bitches
>>walks out due to disappointment in lower blokes' standards


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> >>walks into thread
> >>sees lots of bland bitches
> >>walks out due to disappointment in lower blokes' standards



You're really growing on me


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You're really growing on me



M8, you're a bro already.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

lol Mike is still on other people having bad taste


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

I ship Mike x Massacoon


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Para still in denial  

Stunna and Gesy already fantasizing about me and Masterrace I see. Their keyboards must have jizz all over


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

you like comic book movies and that seems to be all

you like a non swearing un angry Huey


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> you like comic book movies and that seems to be all
> 
> you like a non swearing un angry Huey



>un angry

you should go into the cbm section sometime

or actually, don't


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Para contradicting himself in one post


----------



## Slice (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >un angry
> 
> you should go into the cbm section sometime
> 
> or actually, don't



Apart from having questionable taste (something quite a few people here have) Mike seems alright.

But since i rarely move out of this thread...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

yeah i've been to the cbm before

no thanks man


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

Slice said:


> Apart from having questionable taste (something quite a few people here have) Mike seems alright.
> 
> *But since i rarely move out of this thread...*


best    not to


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

even with the massive downgrade in this thread's quality

stunna is right


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Confirmed best thread in theatre

You can't sit with us


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

that's not saying much of anything lol


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

If Para section ban 3-4 specific people, this thread would improve 10 folds.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> If Para section ban 3-4 specific people, this thread would improve 10 folds.



Luc, Stunna... And whoever was harming my eyes with those bland bitches from the previous page.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

Who here has seen the latest two Police Story movies? Are they worth checking out?


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Who here has seen the latest two Police Story movies? Are they worth checking out?



I held off cuz they look sketchy man. And maybe since I hold a certain nostalgic sentiment towards the originals.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

yeah, I've heard that the martial arts action (what's left of it) isn't on par with the originals, so I'll probably pass


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

also iirc new police story looked promising


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

lol DC Taliban


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

like luc says, he's bias as fuck


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Luc still mad he didn't win the argument


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> also iirc new police story looked promising


the one called new police story or the newest police story


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the one called new police story or the newest police story



the one called new police story


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

DC Taliban is recruiting btw


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Al Shazam Ackbar


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

rukia

it follows is on blu ray 

this.

might wait for 1080p


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> like luc says, he's real as fuck



Fixed because some people can't handle the truth


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

mike and his friends 

it all makes sense now 

Mike and ISIS


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Al Shazam Ackbar



Let's give our lives for the cause brother!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

So he's the guy that's been destroying ancient art?

What you got against ancient art,Mike?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2015)

*Whiplash*

Not bad. The movie was kind of bland but was carried by Simmons and Teller and the chemistry between them. Simmons was just slightly over the top but not so much as to take away from it being a good performance on his part. Ending was another strong point but this isn't a movie that is going to stick with me for any particular reason. Solid stuff for one time through but probably would never revisit it.

3.5/5


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> mike and his friends
> 
> it all makes sense now
> 
> Mike and ISIS



Funny thing I do sport a big beard and this Nigerian lad I met on the weekend pulled the same joke on me

But the fact is I'm gonna have to eliminate you all.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

We offer Stunna as the first sacrificial lambpig


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Whiplash*
> 
> Not bad. The movie was kind of bland but was carried by Simmons and Teller and the chemistry between them. Simmons was just slightly over the top but not so much as to take away from it being a good performance on his part. Ending was another strong point but this isn't a movie that is going to stick with me for any particular reason. Solid stuff for one time through but probably would never revisit it.
> 
> 3.5/5



I wouldn't revisit it either, I don't think that takes away from it being an amazing film though.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So he's the guy that's been destroying ancient art?
> 
> What you got against ancient art,Mike?



They are utter shit like the taste of many here.
You'll all be sent to hell under charges of shitty taste


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wouldn't revisit it either, I don't think that takes away from it being an amazing film though.



I am on a different scale than most. A movie has to have something to make me come back to it to get higher than a 3.5.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> We offer Stunna as the first sacrificial lambpig



No one gonna miss him though


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> No one gonna miss him though



What does his body size visibility have to do with this, doe?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

I bet enno has a crazy story to tell.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> What does his body size visibility have to do with this, doe?



Because he holds the space of three or four people.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna would be the sacrifice to feast upon


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Stunna would be the sacrifice to feast upon



Lord of the Flies: KT Edition


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

All jokes aside.  Stunna is very valuable to this thread.  I wouldn't vote him out any time soon.





The World said:


> rukia
> 
> it follows is on blu ray
> 
> ...


Buying that shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna is the other other white meat, like burn to a crisp white meat


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Lord of the Flies: KT Edition


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> All jokes aside.  Stunna is very valuable to this thread.  I wouldn't vote him out any time soon.



And then you turn around and cast the deciding vote on a whim.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

Good point.  I would always be a wild card.  Whatever amuses me is what I would go for.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia should be one of the first ones off

Anyone who trust him when lives are on the line are fools


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rukia should be one of the first ones off
> 
> Anyone who trust him when lives are on the line are fools



Since my idea for the FPS shooter game didn't work out, shall we do a KT Lord of the Flies or Survivor game?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

I have some useful skills though gesy.


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd volunteer myself off because I don't want to be stuck on an island with you people.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'd volunteer myself off because I don't want to be stuck on an island with you people.



Voting off means you're killed, doe. And Stunna gets to eat you


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia and I forming an alliance, and taking out everyone one by one

Yasha would be our mole and secret ally


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Voting off means you're killed, doe. And Stunna gets to eat you



I'd recommend my bum, it's pretty juicy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

This will seem odd since I just praised him.  But Stunna would seriously be a real fucking liability.

He has never had a job; so he brings no skills to the table.  He's heavy.  We have seen his pic.  The guy isn't that tall, but he is well over 200 lbs.  So he isn't capable of running anywhere all that quickly.  He's black.  From my experience.  A high percentage of black people don't know how to swim.  So what good is someone like that going to be on a fucking island????


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'd recommend my bum, it's pretty juicy.



Dark meat confirmed


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This will seem odd since I just praised him.  But Stunna would seriously be a real fucking liability.
> 
> He has never had a job; so he brings no skills to the table.  He's heavy.  We have seen his pic.  The guy isn't that tall, but he is well over 200 lbs.  So he isn't capable of running anywhere all that quickly.  He's black.  From my experience.  A high percentage of black people don't know how to swim.  So what good is someone like that going to be on a fucking island????


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dark meat confirmed



Well done meat isn't very juicy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol, rukia


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia and I forming an alliance, and taking out everyone one by one
> 
> Yasha would be our mole and secret ally



Three out of shape old guy the same team? What a great idea!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

Who is out of shape?  I ran the Big Sur Marathon a little more than a month ago.  My fitness is outstanding.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A voting contest would be a lot different than the actual island experience.  We would be out in a hurry D.  But on the island.  We would stick around because these guys would need us.



I agree with this.

In the voting contest format though, it would be fun because anyone can suddenly turn on someone else due to their recent trend of shitposting, or help protect some due to an epic or lulzy post.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Three out of shape old guy the same team? What a great idea!



Says the one with the arms of an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Says the one with the arms of an 8 year old girl.



I said I'm only unimpressive below the belt


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I said I'm only unimpressive below the belt



Confirmed for micropenis as well


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

You know, Rukia's headcanon of Stunna being unable to swim, makes a lot of sense

I think I will subscribe to that theory as well

I feel he would get nervous around animals as well. Especially if a dog is around.


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd be more interested in a rl contest (i.e who can get the most Tinder matches)


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Tinder


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia and I forming an alliance, and taking out everyone one by one
> 
> Yasha would be our mole and secret ally



I think I would form an alliance with Rukia and then strange deaths would start to ocurr.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'd recommend my bum, it's pretty juicy.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

what's wrong with tinder


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2015)

*The Sons of Katie Elder* - Henry Hathaway western with John Wayne and Dean Martin. Plays it straight down the line but it's well written and directed. Was amused when the credits rolled as I realised the runt getting slapped about throughout the movie was Dennis Hopper. 6/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

in under an hour is fine still imo


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Mission: Impossible* - The plot might be a bit convoluted but once you untangle it there is one to speak of, at least — besides that, on balance, I think there's more hits than misses here from Brian De Palma and his cast. The mission setpiece delivers on thrills and the climactic action sequence is still impressive 20 years later. 5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

Doesn't sama have a terrible connection?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

yes but that's because he lives in a desert with a satellite dish made out of melted scraps of WW2 debris


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2015)

*Source Code*

I know I am working backwards a little but this just further cemented Jake G as one of my favorite actors. Really entertaining movie and while I didn't care for the ending almost everything up to that point was intriguing and fun. It reached even further than fun though, when Jake has the talk with his dad on his last time through. Dat emotion. Good stuff.

4.5/5


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

Jake is really reliable.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes but that's because he lives in a desert with a satellite dish made out of melted scraps of WW2 debris



>Having Satellite Internet
I wish


----------



## Grape (Jun 2, 2015)

Satellite is garbage and detective on that shit connection.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm surprise Slice has internet a man of his age would prefer radio entertainment


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

btw sama that wasn't a poverty joke, that was a secretiveness joke


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> btw sama that wasn't a poverty joke, that was a secretiveness joke



I 100% took it as a weird kind of poverty joke


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I 100% took it as a weird kind of poverty joke



yeah i thought this confusion might arise

what i'm saying is that sama is an off the grid hermit who lives in the desert and digs up ww2 debris to turn into working technology because he's mysteriously resourceful


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Showered to Drive soundtrack

Shaved my legs

Feels good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Shaved my legs


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2015)

It IS for the children.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

ayyy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Medabots was my shit,but I always had a hard time finding episodes .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

So I read in the newspaper catholic schools are suspending Students for introducing the Charlie Charlie game.
Despite all out advancement in technology we still live like we're from the 1600's


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

wtf is charlie charlie


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

It's something about gravity that causes the pencil to move


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

The one with the girl laying on each other tho


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

for a moment I legit thought Stunna was talking to himself again


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2015)

Instead of baning it Catholic schools should just teach the students how to exorcise the demons summoned by the game, such a missed opportunity.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

ironically

demonism shouldn't even be something the Abrahamic religions care about because there are no actual demons in any of the texts outside of the final moments of Revelations


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

That new Sun Kil Moon is so disappointing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

again?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It's a god damn outrage
> 
> freedom to practice demon summoning is inherent to MURICA



That's how Stunna's parents got their baby boy after all


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zjHrExOM-ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2015)

wait there are no actual demons?

what about the ones that jesus casts out of the pigs and tabitha and shit


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

they did a good job vs harry potter doe, I have confidence in the church


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

It's over for FIFA baby!  Blatter is out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

The Devil was a former Angel consider to be a Demon so therefore all demons are Angels and all Angels or Demons?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

speaking of demons, what would be a good point of entry in the Hellblazer series?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

From the start Gesy don't be lazy, Jon Con is the Man.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait there are no actual demons?
> 
> what about the ones that jesus casts out of the pigs and tabitha and shit



Was talking to Stunna and yeah I forgot about Legion

far as I know that's the only instance

the Jinn in the Qoran so far as I know were originally not demons but independent spirits or something similar.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> From the start Gesy don't be lazy, Jon Con is the Man.



Maybe you're right, the comics have been out since the late 80's though, so I figured reboots and retcons must have occurred within that time frame, I figured it might be worth a suggestion.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 2, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> they did a good job vs harry potter doe, I have confidence in the church



Wait - what?   Harry Potter? What did Harry do?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia, Fallout 4 are you ready?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Wait - what?   Harry Potter? What did Harry do?



Besides promoting witchcraft?

Nothing


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

You talking about demons because you never had to undergo an exorcism session.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Rukia, Fallout 4 are you ready?


Arkham Knight.  We get to play as Harley.

Besides.  I need an action adventure game.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> You talking about demons because you never had to undergo an exorcism session.



Homeboy Persecuted


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

I, Zombie season finale looks like it could be p great.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Homeboy Persecuted



 

Now on a serious note. 

I've had people trying to exorcise me once.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Besides promoting witchcraft?
> 
> Nothing



It's fiction?


----------



## Grape (Jun 2, 2015)

My niece can't watch or read Harry Potter because witchcraft is the devil.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

my dad didn't want me to watch Harry Potter, but my mom always took me to see the movies anyway


----------



## Karasu (Jun 2, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

a friend of mine got kicked out his home because he watched supernatural against his parent's wishes.

We still laugh about it to this day


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

My mother hates horros movies and says they all come from the devil.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

I was suspended from Dragon Ball Z for a short while too at one point after it was found out that in Legacy of Goku you travel around in Hell. 

and I had to convince my dad to let me continue playing Pokemon because they evolve...which is extremely odd since both my father and I are evolutionists


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Wait - what?   Harry Potter? What did Harry do?





based "proudhousewife" saving all mothers from having their children read heathenous withcraft


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

I do remember that I was forbidden to watch Digimon Adventure because of digimon such as Devimon who were clearly demons according to my parents back then.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I was suspended from Dragon Ball Z for a short while too at one point after it was found out that in Legacy of Goku you travel around in Hell.
> 
> and I had to convince my dad to let me continue playing Pokemon because they evolve...which is extremely odd since both my father and I are evolutionists



>christians

just why?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2015)

ok I can't lie for all I know that harry potter thing might be satire, I never looked into it and the first chapter looks surreal as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

I went to day care when I was a kid since both of my parents worked.  I remember a Halloween argument.  Their argument was basically that dressing up for Halloween was immoral and borderline satanic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I was suspended from Dragon Ball Z for a short while too at one point after it was found out that in Legacy of Goku you travel around in Hell.
> 
> and I had to convince my dad to let me continue playing Pokemon because they evolve...which is extremely odd since both my father and I are evolutionists



How did they learn of these facts though? Sounds like your parents monitor your activities a little more than most would.



Rukia said:


> I went to day care when I was a kid since both of my parents worked.  I remember a Halloween argument.  Their argument was basically that dressing up for Halloween was immoral and borderline satanic.



Immoral no; satanic maybe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna I don't blame you for being a pussy, your parents instilled that in you.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully Paper Towns is the new Perks of Being a Wallflower.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

I would settle for it being a successor to the Spectacular Now.  The point is that we need more Ferris Bueller type adventure/discovery films.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> How did they learn of these facts though? Sounds like your parents monitor your activities a little more than most would.


actually not really. I don't recall how my dad came about knowing those things (maybe I told him), but save for those things (and The Simpsons), I could fully watch/read anything I wanted. Family Guy, The Boondocks, any anime (including the demon filled InuYasha), etc. Some things I was advised not to watch, but they weren't banned.


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I would settle for it being a successor to the Spectacular Now.  The point is that we need more Ferris Bueller type adventure/discovery films.



No we don't


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't remember my parents objecting to anything.  Sex and nudity were definitely more of a concern than violence though.  Totally okay with me watching Robocop when I was a kid.  Red Shoe Diaries pissed them off though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 2, 2015)

Prison School 

Hana  

Golden showers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> ironically
> 
> demonism shouldn't even be something the Abrahamic religions care about because there are no actual demons in any of the texts outside of the final moments of Revelations



I find the concept of Djinn much more interesting and scary than biblical demons. 

That's why we could use a legit movie of that concept.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2015)

Many Americans are too religious for their own good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2015)

Having said that, nothing is more scary than humans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2015)

Jaws: A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

My favorite movie ever. I got to see it at Harkins Theater and watching the bestest orgasmic awesomefest of all time on the big screen was amazing. The crowd was totally into it. People shrieked during some of the more intense moments. 

I was in such bliss that I ejaculated everywhere. The parents of those little kids in front of me were PISSED.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Say that any louder Yasha and you could find your passport revoked on your next USA trip


----------



## Slice (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'm surprise Slice has internet a man of his age would prefer radio entertainment



I always keep up with new things.
Made for some interresting discussions when the subject of buying a new TV came up and i had to defend myself against the opinion that HD sucks because the picture is "too good".



Masterrace said:


> Showered to Drive soundtrack
> 
> Shaved my legs
> 
> Feels good



Are you by chance professionally racing with bikes?
If not shaving your legs should not even be an option.



~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe you're right, the comics have been out since the late 80's though, so I figured reboots and retcons must have occurred within that time frame, I figured it might be worth a suggestion.



The original Hellblazer run is kinda unique in that it really is one continuing continuity. John even ages during ir.



Black Sun said:


> Wait - what?   Harry Potter? What did Harry do?



You havent read WADs story? 



Rukia said:


> I don't remember my parents objecting to anything.  Sex and nudity were definitely more of a concern than violence though.  Totally okay with me watching Robocop when I was a kid.  Red Shoe Diaries pissed them off though.



This is the most american post of the day. 



Yasha said:


> Many Americans are too religious for their own good.



Crazy how such a modern and geopolitical relevant country can inhabit quite a few people so backwards. And i am not talking about religious people in general but those backwars idiot like the Westboro Baptist and stuff like that (just in case somebody feels offended)



MartialHorror said:


> Jaws: A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> My favorite movie ever.



You watch so much shit.
You deserved this for a change.


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> Are you by chance professionally racing with bikes?
> If not shaving your legs should not even be an option.



I don't always shave, sometimes I wax because I like the heat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I don't always shave, sometimes I wax because I like the heat.



Masterrace soon to be Mistressrace


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2015)

Jaws review: 

So am I the only asshole who is going to see "Insidious Chapter 3: This doesn't need to be a franchise"?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Jaws review:
> 
> So am I the only *asshole* who is going to see "Insidious Chapter 3: This doesn't need to be a franchise"?



You're what you eat!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Jaws review:
> 
> So am I the only asshole who is going to see "Insidious Chapter 3: This doesn't need to be a franchise"?



I thought the trailer looked okay


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 3, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Jaws review:
> 
> So am I the only asshole who is going to see "Insidious Chapter 3: This doesn't need to be a franchise"?



yes        .


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Got back from the hospital. Received some good news. On the road to recovery, but need to continue working towards my previous self before the health issues.

It's somewhat depressing to be told that I'm still not 100%, but at least I have something to aim for.


----------



## D T (Jun 3, 2015)

Think positive, you are a new 100% soon to become a new 150% you!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Got back from the hospital. Received some good news. On the road to recovery.




congrats, D; hope you keep makin progress


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

D T said:


> Think positive, you are a new 100% soon to become a new 150% you!





Stunna said:


> congrats, D; hope you keep makin progress



Thanks homies, I appreciate it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2015)

While I don't believe the god put us through ordeals to test us crap, I do believe hardships are blessings in disguise and they make us stronger.


----------



## Grape (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey Detective, did you ever try weed?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Get well soon, D.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> While I don't believe the god put us through ordeals to test us crap, I do believe hardships are blessings in disguise and they make us stronger.



I agree with you on the 1st part of your statement but I still feel it's bullshit altogether on the 2nd half. Hardship should be trying harder than 100% for a common goal(i.e. working toward getting a nice car by saving up little by little, aiming to make enough good grades to get into a good school, etc), but being physically punished, and having your life thrown off balance, to learn some stupid lesson that you don't need to learn because you have a good head on your shoulders.

I mean, what does that say for those little kids in poverty stricken 3rd world countries, who can never afford to get proper clothes on their backs, food to eat, and even enjoy the most basic pleasures in life, all because they were unlucky enough to "win" the genetic/economic lottery of hell.

What did they do to deserve such a life, and what sort of lesson do they need to learn?


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Detective, did you ever try weed?



Unfortunately not, bro. I really appreciate the research you put into your recommendation, but I decided that ultimately, it was not for me.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Get well soon, D.



Thanks mate


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

Hopefully you'll recover a better a sense of humor as well.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Hopefully you'll recover a better a sense of humor as well.



We cannot all hope to achieve the bastion of hilarity that is your Clayton Bigbsy-esque life, doe. But I'll try to see if I can dig up your dignity in the lost and found box.


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with you on the 1st part of your statement but I still feel it's bullshit altogether on the 2nd half. Hardship should be trying harder than 100% for a common goal(i.e. working toward getting a nice car by saving up little by little, aiming to make enough good grades to get into a good school, etc), but being physically punished, and having your life thrown off balance, to learn some stupid lesson that you don't need to learn because you have a good head on your shoulders.
> 
> I mean, what does that say for those little kids in poverty stricken 3rd world countries, who can never afford to get proper clothes on their backs, food to eat, and even enjoy the most basic pleasures in life, all because they were unlucky enough to "win" the genetic/economic lottery of hell.
> 
> What did they do to deserve such a life, and what sort of lesson do they need to learn?



They...uh...didn't pimp themselves out to brad pitt and jolie hard enough 


also congrats on your current and future progress


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2015)

best of luck in your recovery, detective


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> best of luck in your recovery, detective



Thanks, Juan :33

Also:

[YOUTUBE]miN9AVar1mE[/YOUTUBE]

God damn it, why?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2015)

LAX and Singapore airlines are offering a roundtrip ticket to Japan for $740 until December 31.  Imma go


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> LAX and Singapore airlines are offering a roundtrip ticket to Japan for $740 until December 31.  Imma go



that's really good


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> LAX and Singapore airlines are offering a roundtrip ticket to Japan for $740 until December 31.  Imma go



Do it. That's more or less what my roundtrip for my month long vacation in London cost for airfare.

And Japan has some reasonably priced accommodations while you are there. There are some places that charge about 9000 yen a night, or 63, 000 yen for a 7 day, 6 night stay. Which is about $ 500 US.

I am considering Japan as my next trip as well, but also contemplating somewhere else where my money can be maximized due to the exchange rate.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2015)

Para finally goin to the weab motherland


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Palallax-kun


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Real talk doe, 

Riding the bullet train coast to coast, and relaxing under the shade of Mt. Fuji, are bucketlist items of mine


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2015)

Have fun, para


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Pala gonna stand out as fuck amongst the crowd of 5"4 salarymen


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> LAX and Singapore airlines are offering a roundtrip ticket to Japan for $740 until December 31.  Imma go



Now you can get all the unwashed schoolgirl panties you've ever wanted :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

Wisdom teeth broke in two just now


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Now you can get all the unwashed schoolgirl panties you've ever wanted :33



I heard about those vending machines, mate

This world is fucked up





Nice Dynamite said:


> Wisdom teeth broke in two just now



I hopefully never have to do this. I heard the pain is OP, dude


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> I heard about those vending machines, mate
> 
> This world is fucked up
> 
> ...



I heard it essential to remove all 4 wisdom teeth.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2015)

My wisdom teeth came through fine, dentist said there was no reason to remove them. They are essentially pointless though, I never use them.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I heard it essential to remove all 4 wisdom teeth.



Yeah, but the timeline to have them appear is usually between 17 to 25-28 years of age(I've past this point). And there are cases were people can have less than 4 or more than that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Hope you find your Scarlett Johansson there, para.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

My wisdom teeth came in fine the problem is the it cracked from the side or rather the side broke off.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> My wisdom teeth came through fine, dentist said there was no reason to remove them. They are essentially pointless though, I never use them.



Mate, when I was in England, I went to visit the family of a childhood buddy of my dad. His daughter had this white BF who was a cool dude, and we lol'd about how Americans always think that British people have bad teeth like back in the middle ages. He said they also get asked a lot about the contents of their toothpaste. And no matter what, the topic always gets brought up, unless you're a brown or east asian UK citizen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

Those yuck mouth Brits


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hope you find your Scarlett Johansson there, para.



_Lost in Translation?_

Lost in Translation





Nice Dynamite said:


> My wisdom teeth came in fine the problem is the it cracked from the side or rather the side broke off.



In the way back of the lower portion of the left side of my mouth, I've had this slight raised bump of gums(nothing poking through however), but it's been there since forever, though( at least as long as 10-12 years iirc). So I'm not sure if that counts as a wisdom tooth about to come out cuz nothing has happened with it, and it doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

I liked the sedative they put me under


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mate, when I was in England, I went to visit the family of a childhood buddy of my dad. His daughter had this white BF who was a cool dude, and we lol'd about how Americans always think that British people have bad teeth like back in the middle ages. He said they also get asked a lot about the contents of their toothpaste. And no matter what, the topic always gets brought up, unless you're a brown or east asian UK citizen.



I love just because it isn't as common to get braces or bleach your teeth, it must mean that you have terrible dental hygiene.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I liked the sedative they put me under



Taste of your own medicine ?


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

Get it while you can


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2015)

Nah, I'm good; thanks tho


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Hey D, I'm downloading TF2



Fuck you, I uninstalled it today


----------



## Grape (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm going to watch "Get Hard". It's a comedy.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm going to watch "Get Hard". It's a comedy.



I didn't watch that film

But I watched that Allison Brie gif from that film, doe


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,072
> User Name 	Posts
> Detective 	141
> ...



Not bad Top 3


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2015)

surprised I've cracked the top three so far


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 3, 2015)

Tied on bottom three


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

I think, if you check the last thread or so, Rukia and I have been tag teaming the Top 2 spots


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Tied on bottom three



Dat stealth, doe 

:33


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> surprised I've cracked the top three so far



People tend to be active when they're unemployed


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2015)

all dat spam and shitposting

I should see if Xin can get us the grand total postings in the thread history

and maybe the whole section


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2015)

that post would have been more of a burn if

1) I'd expressed satisfaction about or had expected to be in the top three

and/or

2) Detective and Rukia--who are employed--hadn't been consistently "tag teaming" the top 2 spots


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> all dat spam and shitposting
> 
> I should see if Xin can get us the grand total postings in the thread history
> 
> and maybe the whole section



Yeah, pls follow-up on that

I asked him last week, and he asked me if this thread had multiple versions, which I said it does(including the archived ones)


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> all dat spam and shitposting
> 
> I should see if Xin can get us the grand total postings in the thread history
> 
> and maybe the whole section



Xin should fix the imgfit block


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2015)

if he's already been asked then I wont bug him on it, he's working on a lot of plug ins atm


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> he's working on a lot of plug ins atm



Makes sense since a lot of this forum is like a leaky ass


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, I already messaged him about it.

I tried to block the code with adblock myself, but too much of a scrub to figure it out (if it's even possible.)


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

It really is a nice avy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

That it is, detective...

That it is


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

"Sometimes your worst self is your best self."

Vince Vaughn fucking nailed it guys.  Season 2 of True Detective in less than a month.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

If your worst self is your best self..

Doesn't that make you a shitty person?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

Yo  real talk Stunna's epileptic ya jerk


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Embracing a bad trait can also make you good at certain things.  My sister has a miserable personality.  She speaks bluntly and is pretty much harsh all of the time.  But it aids her career.  She has a coordinator position at a hospital.  People contact her and let her know about upcoming admissions.  She gets bitchy with them when they aren't ready with the appropriate information (weight, blood type, etc).  She keeps them on task because she is difficult.

Her worst self is her most useful self.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Yo  real talk Stunna's epileptic ya jerk



Not sure if serious?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Stunna, are you rooting for Dany?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

I recall you didn't like that she had all of the advantages.  But you said that a couple of years ago.  Things might have changed.

I know I will be really fucking pissed if Ramsay and twenty men are able to deal a major blow to Stannis.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2015)

All Ramsay has to do is kidnap Melisandre.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

They owe us nudity for last week's lack of it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

This lack of courtesy for spoilers


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2015)

In the Game of Thrones, you strip or you die. 

Or both.


----------



## Grape (Jun 3, 2015)

Ramsay is going to bang the Red Lady.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

More like the Red Lady will bang Ramsay

the girl Dorian Gray/50 shades of ghey


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Dorian character is ruining Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid 4*- Pretty great movie tbh. A little on the long side, but dat ending .

*My rating: 9/10*


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2015)

hey Lincoln is alive


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Lincoln was barred from movies after his Dad caught him watching Shame.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm  surprised too. Online classes + my procrastinating habits was definitely a recipe of disaster given how much work an online class usually gives.



Rukia said:


> Lincoln was barred from movies after his Dad caught him watching Shame.



Come on Rukia, I thought we were bros .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Lincoln.  You have been gone.  We need your to weigh in on something.  Avengers 2.  It was a huge fucking disappointment, wasn't it?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, I thought it was just as great as the first one, and it made Hawkeye my favorite Avenger of the MCU.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2015)

Luca will be pleased.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2015)

You forgot Butcher got all the good tastes between the two


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Luca will be pleased.



Luca is pretty top-tier, tbh. After all, he did lead me to Banshee.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

The Punisher (2004)



D+


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2015)

I miss Tyler


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

He just posted though!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Punisher (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> D+



Punisher Warzone was significantly better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

yeah, most definitely


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

I would watch a Punisher TV series.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

I actually finished Ennis' Punisher Max run. Great fucking comic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

One of my favorite runs. Movie rights has reverted back to Marvel so hopefully they'll put him to good use.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Read Alias next.  Everyone needs to prep for AKA Jessica Jones.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> One of my favorite runs. Movie rights has reverted back to Marvel so hopefully they'll put him to good use.


Is Aaron's run just as great?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Is Aaron's run just as great?



Not really 

It's still readable if you can get pass the art.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Rukia, are you gonna take responsibility for the new Bathhouse banner?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 3, 2015)

*Daredevil* ~ 8/10

Kingpin plan didn't seem to make much sense and Foggy and Karen scenes felt kinda pointless and redundant, aside from that i was a good show.

*The Flash* ~ 6.5/10

Seeing flash job to everyone and everything, and pretty much all the drama involving Iris does gets tiring after a while, Wells was awesome though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Wells was fucking fantastic on that show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rukia, are you gonna take responsibility for the new Bathhouse banner?


Why would I?  I'm not responsible.  Pretty sure it was only a coincidence that they changed the banner right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah the PIS in flash is annoying


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Daredevil.  Poor Wesley.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Rukia please 



Rukia said:


> It sounds like the bath house banner is about to disappear.  Wow.  All I have to do is snap my fingers around here, huh?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought about it some more Gesy.  Pretty sure Para and you were right all along about this one.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Strike Back has returned for it's final season

Best action sequence choreographed show on TV


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Read Alias next.  Everyone needs to prep for AKA Jessica Jones.



Too busy with Powers atm.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Strike Back has returned for it's final season
> 
> Best action sequence choreographed show on TV



banshee


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> banshee



Banshee may have some hardcore violence, but Strike Back contains actual real ass stunts done by the lead characters, and some balls to the wall military action sequences


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Also, dat OP credit titles

[YOUTUBE]qATXa4_skXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

If KT were Daredevil characters

Para : Murdock
Jena : Karen
Stunna : Foggy
Grape : Fisk
Detective : Wesley
Rukia : Nobu
Me : Vladimir
Warudo : Leland
Enno: Stick
Sama - Priest
Slice : Urich
Gesy : Turk
Luc - Blake
Han - Hoffman
Yasha : Gao (lel)


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

Jena would probably be that old Chinese bitch.

Vault: Murdock's papa.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Punisher (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> D+




i liked that movie

it was goofy but funny


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

wtf is going on here u guys


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

[youtube]M1ONXea0mXg[/youtube]

shit is craycray.

i want.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2015)

one step closer to ur scarjo, joaquin


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

That's the greatest sentence you've ever managed to construct, Warudo.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2015)

New set get.


----------



## Slice (Jun 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Read Alias next.  Everyone needs to prep for AKA Jessica Jones.



In case anybody mistakes this for trolling: It really is a great recommendation.


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not going to watch AKA Jessica Jones because it's a woman protagonist.

Not because there's anything wrong with women, but I dislike the tropes they'll inevitably be portrayed as.


----------



## Eki (Jun 4, 2015)

San Andreas - 3/5

Was pretty meh. Ok for a summer flick. Would have probably enjoyed it a bit better if I didn't have two beans in front of me eating w/e the fuck it was out of the worlds most annoying wrappers


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2015)

There are so many copycatting and bandwagoning in US tv series. At least 80% of them fall into either one of 3 categories: supernatural (mostly vampires/zombies), vigilante (usually with superhuman ability) and crime/law enforcement. These professional writers sure are running out of novel ideas.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Jena

[YOUTUBE]RgH_OnrYlCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2015)

Poltergeist was good. I saw it with a friend about a week ago and he didn't find it scary. Fair enough. The movie was really fantastical and did rely on jump scares. It stayed faithful to the original and was really unintentionally funny. I liked it

5/10.

Can't wait until I see Insidious 3 on Sunday.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CNBLdvAVw3I[/YOUTUBE]

Day 1, motherfuckers.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2015)

Dat bromance 

[YOUTUBE]9YGeRbCa4Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

Hannibal premiere tonight :WOW


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Dat bromance
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9YGeRbCa4Yc[/YOUTUBE]



It could have ended with a french kiss though.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Mike, what are your thoughts on the new BH banner?


----------



## Jena (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Jena
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RgH_OnrYlCk[/YOUTUBE]



My body is ready


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Jena said:


> My body is ready


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Hannibal premiere tonight :WOW



same day as the finals?


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> same day as the finals?



That's the beauty of watching a show you can stream after the game is over.

Finals needs to be watched live.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

Mine too


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

Macbeth will be p good.

Para will hate it doubtless.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

Macbeth is my 2nd favorite Shakespeare

pls go bait someone else, Grape


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

oh but yeah that trailer looks bad and it probably will be


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Macbeth is my 2nd favorite Shakespeare
> 
> pls go bait someone else, Grape



What's the 1st?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike, what are your thoughts on the new BH banner?



BH? What section is that?


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> BH? What section is that?



Bath House


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

The Tempest


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Bath House



I'll check it out.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2015)

D, is it to attract more girls and batters for the other side?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2015)

Jena said:


> My body is ready



OK 

**


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2015)

Yasha seems pumped now


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Bath House



I had to request to join it, didn't even know it existed. Now I have to wait.


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

Do they not speak English in _The Terrordome_?


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> D, is it to attract more girls and batters for the other side?



Possibly. Seems nefarious either way


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Possibly. Seems nefarious either way



Dream sanctioned it, what do you expect


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Dream sanctioned it, what do you expect


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Final Fantasy XV decided that they didn't want my money.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

lol what about it was a deal breaker


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2015)

Game of Thrones special effects editor gets mauled by lion yesterday, yet I see no mention of news here at all...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

you apparently didn't check the cafe--where news tends to get posted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Game of Thrones special effects editor gets mauled by lion yesterday, yet I see no mention of news here at all...



The Lannisters send their regards


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

Why would anyone in their right mind check the cafe


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

if you're looking for a thread on certain news, duh


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

But why you want to 

It's the fucking cafe


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 4, 2015)

Cafe is often the source of great amusement


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

Cafe is awful

but it delivers on the lulz


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

Those far lefties hurt my brain


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out if Mega becoming a caricature is because he is going nuts or if he is trying to troll


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

nah he's not trolling

I can confirm from the Blender chat.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5ZQVpPiOji0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

that's a good question


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective has been bringing us trailers all day long.


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

It's not like we haven't seen the trailer on every movie website already


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

I haven't seen this one.  Mainly because I'm not that interested in a Mount Everest movie.


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

Para, you should become a professional critic.

Press already gotten the chance to see Hannibal S3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> That's the beauty of watching a show you can stream after the game is over.
> 
> Finals needs to be watched live.



I feel this is going to be the best NBA finals in quite a while; Here's hoping it goes to game 7


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

I want Warriors in 4.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I feel this is going to be the best NBA finals in quite a while; Here's hoping it goes to game 7



it

it won't 

also weren't the 2013 finals that the heat won considered a classic


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Fuck you Gesy, I want the Dubs to destroy the Cavs in a one sided curbstomp


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

2013 had the best single game but the series had a lot of blow outs

the best two series I've seen in the past 5 years were Dallas vs San Antonio last year and San Antonio vs LAC from this post season.

The best finals I've ever seen is probably indeed 2013 or 2010.  I also really liked the 2005 SA vs Detroit series but I know it's not a popular one.

my favorite single 7 game series that I remember seeing was 2006 San Antonio vs Dallas.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

So you are basically a big San Antonio fan?  Okay, gotcha.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

go troll someone else you old fossil


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Para cut from Rukia's friends list on Skype, confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Para and I haven't skyped in over a year.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Para not about that maintenance of friendships, life


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective.  New Rogue Nation trailer was a lot of fun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

lol, I can't see either team sweeping, Cavs will get at least one.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  New Rogue Nation trailer was a lot of fun.



He's getting older, but dat Cruise Missile.

Runnin' since 1981


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective supporting that Scientology trash named Tom Cruise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

What does one's religion have to do with anything?


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What does one's religion have to do with anything?



I know, right? Cruise may be a crazy IRL, but his filmverse game is on point.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

Gesy puttin Grape on hush mode


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Gesy's recent string of better quality posts still can't make us forget about his Pedogate scandal, doe


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

never 4get


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

"religion"

And it has everything to do with everything, Gesy.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Gesy probably revoked his BH access cuz it's 18+


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective, get me unbanned from the BH <3


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> Detective, get me unbanned from the BH <3



Before I take the case, I need to know what did you do to get the ban?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

it was 2 years ago for flaming

but since it was Sunrider who laid down the ban, just PM Kitsune and I'm sure she'll let you back in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy's recent string of better quality posts still can't make us forget about his Pedogate scandal, doe



:letgo **


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

smh I never understood how anyone could get ban


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 4, 2015)

*Blackhat*

This movie was shit. I expected at least okay here but it just seemed low budget, lazy and extremely boring. Waste of time and not worth even going into detail about.

1/5


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

I was banned due to emotionally compromising Preet last year, doe


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Blackhat*
> 
> This movie was shit. I expected at least okay here but it just seemed low budget, lazy and extremely boring. Waste of time and not worth even going into detail about.
> 
> 1/5



> Hacker
> Can take out heavily armed combatants


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Hacker
> > Can take out heavily armed combatants



One of the first things I said was that I don't buy Thor as a hacker to begin with


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2015)

I was flaming one night.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> I was flaming one night.



They shouldn't discriminate on you for a single night of fooling around with your sexuality.

smh @ the BH mods


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

he was actually attacking individuals personally for posting photos


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

**


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

You all deserved your bans


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

Never had the pleasure


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

I deserved mine, yes.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

Stunna was banned?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

lol what did you do?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

I first joined NF just to do a spam raid for another forum. When that site was shut down, I migrated here and requested my account be unbanned.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2015)

yo spam raids are a proud tradition of NF pre 2010

I remember all the blender and OBD raids back in the day


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to get banned a shit ton on various other forums when I was younger tho

don't really remember why, but I recall it got to the point where I fully expected ban notices when I logged on


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I used to get banned a shit ton on various other forums when I was younger tho
> 
> don't really remember why, but I recall it got to the point where I fully expected ban notices when I logged on



smh Stunna, you were a shit kid.

This is the only forum I've been apart of


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Hacker
> > Can take out heavily armed combatants



hey being good at computers doesn't automatically mean you can't handle yourself 

you should be the last person complaining about this considering, you know, root in PoI


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

ESPN forums were easy to get banned on back in the day.  Gamefaqs too.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike, what are your thoughts on the new BH banner?



OK, now that I finally have access to BH I can tell that I really love that banner gif. I'd love to get in the shower with that boy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 4, 2015)

So instead of watching San Andreas I went to see Tomorrowland instead...

I don't have even anything positive to say. In fact, it was my fault for watching a non-animation Disney movie.


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

Can someone post the banner here? I left the 18+ usergroup.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

I knew it was wise to skip Tomorrowland.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Can someone post the banner here? I left the 18+ usergroup.



If I could I would, can't do it now



Rukia said:


> I knew it was wise to skip Tomorrowland.



Tomorrowland is a waste of time. Stunna is the only one who gave it a 9/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Stunna is a fucking moron if he actually enjoyed that movie.  For fuck's sake.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

quote where I gave it a 9/10 pls

and troll moar, Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

If you didn't give it a 9/10 then you are clear.

-shrug-


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

I mean, not really; I _did_ enjoy Tomorrowland

but I didn't give it a 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Still can't believe Nightcrawler and Gone Girl were shafted last year.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> quote where I gave it a 9/10 pls
> 
> and troll moar, Rukia



I can't quote your soul


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Lebron is playing hard guys.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I can't quote your soul


so you're talking out of your ass? 'aight


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 4, 2015)

>still reading mike and his schizophrenia's posts


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

The super ignore compulsive maniac talking about mental problems I see


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Kingsman comes out Tuesday.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2015)

Kingsman was a pretty good movie, but that church scene is one of the best action sequences I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

Colin Firth killed a lot of people.


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Kingsman was just another popcorn movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

*The Royal Tenebaums*

i really enjoyed this movie, but i can't think of much to say about it beyond that. i dig anderson's direction, visual stylings, literary affectations, and scripting, and his soundtrack choices


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Kingsman was amongst the best movies to be released this year.  Great humor and some great action scenes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

agree with Preet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Kingsman was just another popcorn movie


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Kingsman was amongst the best movies to be released this year.  Great humor and some great action scenes.



I think you and Detective would get along great


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Kingsman was amongst the best movies to be released this year.





~Gesy~ said:


> agree with Preet


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Kingsman was very nice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

lol it's top 5 so far, but I can't wait for Spectre


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I think you and Detective would get along great



With the exception of Furious 7, our top five of 2015 is the same. 



~Gesy~ said:


> lol it's top 5 so far, but I can't wait for Spectre



I'm looking forward to Spectre as well.  Could be fantastic.  New MI is another promising film.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

it'd be in my top 5 so far too, but that's not saying much since I haven't seen enough movies (let alone good ones) as of yet this year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it'd be in my top 5 so far too, but that's not saying much since I haven't seen enough movies (let alone good ones) as of yet this year


Don't think there has been that many good films anyway. Besides Mad Max, I think i've seen all the movies that were worth being excited about.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

man i just actually went through 2015 releases and realised kingsman is on my top 5 too...because this year has SUCKED


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *The Royal Tenebaums*
> 
> i really enjoyed this movie, but i can't think of much to say about it beyond that. i dig anderson's direction, visual stylings, literary affectations, and scripting, and his soundtrack choices




There's so much to say. What do you mean?


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

I got you cover Stunna.

I still need to check out _Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter_


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> There's so much to say. What do you mean?



shut up, grape


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man i just actually went through 2015 releases and realised kingsman is on my top 5 too...because this year has SUCKED


I guess mine so far would be

Mad Max
Ex Machina
Kingsman
Age of Ultron
Tomorrowland

other 2015 movies I've seen are Cinderella, Focus, Maggie, and Home

I'll probably see It Follows at some point


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

man tomorrowland is NOT getting on my top 5  all that movie had, considering its hollow af message, was its thrills, and those thrills utterly pale in comparison to furious 7

also i'm being too harsh on this year tbh  there are some promising movies lined up for the latter half of it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I got you cover Stunna.


how do you mean



> I still need to check out _Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter_


inb4 Para


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

kumiko is 2014


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

If Kumiko is 2014, then so is Kingsman.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't really get Stunna's list considering Disney didn't put out any good movies this year. Star Wars might be the only good one.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Don't really get Stunna's list considering Disney didn't put out any good movies this year. Star Wars might be the only good one.


don't be dense, son

1) I've made it clear that my top 5 so far isn't a big indicator of quality since I've seen so little thus far

2) a movie wouldn't even necessarily need to be good to make someone's favorites list

3) what relevance does Disney even have to my list? because there's one Disney movie on it (so far)? It's not like 4/5 are Disney movies


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

>still replying to mike and no friends
>still quoting his posts


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

bad habit


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

In your top 5 list you have two Disney movies: Age of Obliteration and Tomorrowbad.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucrazyel must have a very miserable life trying to make people as lunatic as he is.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm starting to think Mike is another Huey


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

You guys are terrible, I like Mike.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> In your top 5 list you have two Disney movies: Age of Obliteration and Tomorrowbad.


Ultron was produced by Marvel Studios...not Disney.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Who owns Marvel and Marvel studios by the way?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

Does that matter when a Disney studio didn't produce the film and only distributed it? I guess you call ESPN games Disney events as well.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Does that matter when a Disney studio didn't produce the film and only distributed it? I guess you call ESPN games Disney events as well.



Go get some sleep Stunna. You're already having hallucinations


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't worry Stunna my man 

No-one wants to be like this Mike


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna joined NF for spam raid? 

I joined to post Naruto theories. xD


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Wasn't one of your theories really well known throughput the forum


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah, Yasha theorized the existence of the Golden Byakugan


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Wasn't one of your theories really well known throughput the forum



The tengu theory.




Detective said:


> Yeah, Yasha theorized the existence of the Golden Byakugan



That's andoliveira, my arch nemesis. 

Also, it's golden byakuga*m*.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The tengu theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you took my troll bait, but I lol'd when you mentioned that insane guy ando


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2015)

I knew you're baiting. That's why I baited back by calling ando my arch nemesis. 

Most of my fellow theorists (QuoNina, Sho, ordycitizen) are e-dead though.


----------



## ez (Jun 5, 2015)

Tomorrowland 

Best movie I've seen in the past five years. It's emotionally complex - optimism, wonder, despair, love are all important to the movie. It's also non-linear in a classical way (like the Greek plays). Above all, though, it's also a fun ride because the visuals are pretty immersive. It forces its vision of the future on you - can't really escape it at any point in the movie...I need to buy it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

ez said:


> Tomorrowland
> 
> Best movie I've seen in the past five years. It's emotionally complex - optimism, wonder, despair, love are all important to the movie. It's also non-linear in a classical way (like the Greek plays). Above all, though, it's also a fun ride because the visuals are pretty immersive. It forces its vision of the future on you - can't really escape it at any point in the movie...I need to buy it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

i really don't understand ez


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

best movie in the past 5 years? I dunno

3 years maybe

but 5 is pushing it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> best movie in the past 5 years? I dunno
> 
> 3 years maybe



nice


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

ez is ez

it's who he be, great mod from back in the day.  If you can remember that far back


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

He was a mod?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 5, 2015)

ez said:


> Tomorrowland
> 
> It forces its vision of the future on you - can't really escape it at any point in the movie it.


That's a pretty accurate description, from what little I've seen .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> He was a mod?



many moons ago


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> many moons ago



Why wasn't he just demoted to advisor status, then? Is this before the ability to retain powers after demodding?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

i don't know the full story, but he just wanted completely out and gave up any and all powers.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GR1EmTKAWIw[/YOUTUBE]

NOPE: THE MOVIE


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]GR1EmTKAWIw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> NOPE: THE MOVIE



i thought this was going to be more, uh, existential and contemplative, rather than have all those heist movie trappings

welp


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]GR1EmTKAWIw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> NOPE: THE MOVIE



There isn't enough NOPE in the world to describe this movie.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the type of film that if you cast anyone but a white person in the role, it's unrealistic.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Add the other 2, Preet


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

nope nope nope


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> nope nope nope



The title, bored white man, could have worked, too.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

JGL French accent.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Add the other 2, Preet



They suck         .


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> They suck         .



God damn it Preet, I think by this point, as the creator of basically the majority of great emotes, I think my aesthetic appeal should be respected dude.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

those emotes are ok

the heston gif is better


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> those emotes are ok
> 
> the heston gif is better



It's really hard to crop and animate the heston gif into an animated emote, doe.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> They suck         .


Still waiting on that Grape Soda emote, Julio.


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Ugh JGL                 .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

also

>majority of great emotes

you had nothing to do with the cats


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

_Bridge of Spies_ trailer looks lame as well


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> also
> 
> >majority of great emotes
> 
> you had nothing to do with the cats



Majority of the cats are shit, doe

So it's good I had nothing to do with that


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Cats are trash.


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Cats emojis are the besto

All hail Kyochi


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 5, 2015)

*Interstellar*

Certain parts of this movie were really well done but I think in the end it was a little too big for its own good. All of the parts were well played and the emotional stuff really hit home and I think this is a movie that will stick with me even if I am not all praise on it. Some if it was a bit weird and some scenes looked odd the way they were shot and I didn't care much for the soundtrack either. I dunno. I enjoyed it.

3.5/5


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

shitting on cats = confirmed pleb taste in emotes


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> also
> 
> >majority of great emotes
> 
> you had nothing to do with the cats



>cat emotes
>good


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

cat emotes are GOAT


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

heston laugh goat boat


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> >cat emotes
> >good



You should archive these threads again.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't trust anyone that thinks the cats are shit emotes

pleb tier status


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

shut the hell up, massacoon


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape and Preet think the cat emotes suck

I rest my case


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

cat emotes best thing to happen to this place


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

All they do here is shitpost, their postscount need a purging.


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

I just got 60% score with Harry Styles


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can't trust anyone that thinks the cats are shit emotes
> 
> pleb tier status



> Can't trust anyone else's taste
> Creator of the Movie 43 thread
> The L that keeps on giving


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective enough mate you're killing me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective enough mate you're killing me





~Gesy~ said:


>


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective deflecting


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Detective deflecting



Yo real talk, I didn't believe in such things as an unstoppable comeback until I learned that your Movie 43 thread existed.

It's like a fixed and locked point in time, like the destruction of Dr. Who's planet.

There for all eternity


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Para 4ever rekt m9


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

that's a really cool move, detective

you're a good _samaritan_


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

we should've had that already

let's get it done


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Meh, doesn't matter to me


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's a really cool move, detective
> 
> you're a good _samaritan_



[YOUTUBE]nyyqCoiSnxA[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best moments in TV history, mate

Chills

BTW, I am also planning to scrap the current reputation system, and replace it with something much more aesthetic and easier to use


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm against it because it proves I'm purposely ignoring people responses


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm against it because it proves I'm purposely ignoring people responses



Looks like we just all received a green light on why to do it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

I imagine you'd have the option to turn notifications off


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I imagine you'd have the option to turn notifications off



Yeah, basically a clear function. And the notifications aren't pop ups. They just appear as an additional field in your user dashboard in the top right hand corner of the screen(where the VM, PM, Friend Invites stuff appears).


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

The rep thing seems weird since all rep links the post in question but everything in the new mod described sounds good.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> The rep thing seems weird since all rep links the post in question but everything in the new mod described sounds good.



I know it seems like a unique way to rep, but the biggest draw is that it will basically show a small count ticker within every post a person makes, which will indicate how many people have repped that particular post, and who has negged it.

It's basically complete visibility to rep activity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

That feel when I wake up to find 10-15 notifications


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

>implying that many people care what Gesy has to say


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> we should've had that already
> 
> let's get it done



The last time someone even brought up the possibility of this we didn't have the power to implement it because only Tazmo/Mbxx had the capability to do so and they weren't going to do so. 

Now we do.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That feel when I wake up to find 10-15 notifications



It's actually a pretty cool function.

Would look like this:



^ Shows your reputation count. And how much the differential is to your post count.



^ Click the +1 to add reputation to a post instantly. And hover over the counter tally to see who repped/negged you.



^

Easy access to notifications where you can see all, or just clear all new notifications.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

that explains why Xin hasn't been on the past few days


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I imagine you'd have the option to turn notifications off



I sure hope so


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> that explains why Xin hasn't been on the past few days



As far as I know Xin is not involved. This has been planned by Preet and I in secret, but he may have notified Xin to provide assistance.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Well Xin is our plug in master, I figure he'd be the one writing the code and installing it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Well Xin is our plug in master, I figure he'd be the one writing the code and installing it.



Yes, eventually. But the code already exists, so the installation should be quick.

The system looks pretty clean, huh? Any other suggestions, Juan?


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Would be lovely if we can disabled Youtube as well.

Maybe even a option to disabled it all.



except spoiler tag


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> The last time someone even brought up the possibility of this we didn't have the power to implement it because only Tazmo/Mbxx had the capability to do so and they weren't going to do so.
> 
> Now we do.



First priority - HTML5 support.

I can't even repost gifs from Reddit here now 

Why are you letting this place turn into some shitfest 3rd world Ethiopian cum stain?

And unban me from BH


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Stop using reddit

problem solved


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol wut?  I thought that all images on reddit should be hosted on imgur so I don't see why you couldn't use them here.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Lol wut?  I thought that all images on reddit should be hosted on imgur so I don't see why you couldn't use them here.




HTML5, yo.

If you see a gif with .gifv then it's HTML, and the forum doesn't support it yet.





You can remove the "v" from the end of the URL, but the normal gif version loads extremely slow and looks shitty.

HTML5 is the GOAT BOAT.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

it's not like we don't want an HTML5 forum, Grape

MBxx and Tazmo a shit


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

gifv is just webm.  Use the webm bbcode to post it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> HTML5, yo.
> 
> If you see a gif with .gifv then it's HTML, and the forum doesn't support it yet.
> 
> ...



I support this post and the technology within it.

There are so many good and light mods we can do that will boost the user experience.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> gifv is just webm.  Use the webm bbcode to post it.



It doesn't support such formats like gfycat, doe. Which can take a massive video file, and compress it down for forum use, with minimal size.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

You guys and your ignorance hurts me.  gfycat is not a format.  They use webms as well.  They take gifs or whatever format you use and convert it to webm video.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> You guys and your ignorance hurts me.  gfycat is not a format.  They use webms as well.  They take gifs or whatever format you use and convert it to webm video.





what's the code for webm?


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Dat shit still ghetto.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> You guys and your ignorance hurts me.  gfycat is not a format.  They use webms as well.  They take gifs or whatever format you use and convert it to webm video.



Preet falling for bait like a friend. Look at my previous two posts, and then look at my comments about minimal file size and superior usage.

Grape's image is fucking 26 MB.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Autoplay is turned off until we create a plugin that will disable webms when a user has selected the option to disable images.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective, you should start a TagPro game with Theater instead of TF2.

It's a browser based CTF game that's highly skilled.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

D how good are your net skills compared to the mods?


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Detective, you should start a TagPro game with Theater instead of TF2.
> 
> It's a browser based CTF game that's highly skilled.



Link me?

Also, I think we might do a survivor thread game, too.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> D how good are your net skills compared to the mods?



Well, Jove once told me via PM(I think the post it still there, entitled Ssshh) that quite a few of the mods don't like when I point shit out to them, cuz they look bad. And I used to make a habit of getting some of the other admins, like Kira, to replace shit in another Moderators forum, to fuck with them on a whim. The feeling of loss of control is OP for some people.

I think the biggest thing though, is having a way with words that can inspire individuals, and gaining massive support across multiple subforums.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

What bait?  Also, the image that Grape posted is a gif.  The webm of the same content is vastly smaller.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> What bait?  Also, the image that Grape posted is a gif.  The webm of the same content is vastly smaller.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Well, Jove once told me via PM(I think the post it still there, entitled Ssshh) that quite a few of the mods don't like when I point shit out to them, cuz they look bad. And I used to make a habit of getting some of the other admins, like Kira, to replace shit in another Moderators forum, to fuck with them on a whim. The feeling of loss of control is OP for some people.
> 
> I think the biggest thing though, is having a way with words that can inspire individuals, and gaining massive support across multiple subforums.



lol nobody likes to be told how to do their job

It's a pride thing


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Detective said:


> Preet falling for bait like a friend. Look at my previous two posts, and then look at my comments about minimal file size and superior usage.
> 
> Grape's image is fucking 26 MB.





Dream said:


> What bait?  Also, the image that Grape posted is a gif.  The webm of the same content is vastly smaller.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol nobody likes to be told how to do their job
> 
> It's a pride thing



Fuck that noise

General Efficiency >>>>> Personal Pride


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Fuck that noise
> *
> General Efficiency >>>>> Personal Pride


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Speedy

That's my AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DGAF Avy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speedy
> 
> That's my AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DGAF Avy



O rly? Seemed apt.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECHubklusNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

that game last night was crazy


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Have you guys ever tried Edamame? 

They're so good


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Clint Eastwood at the age of 26


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you for sharing Mike


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

It's not Brando though..

It's not even young Christopher Walken

step yo game up, Mike!


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's not brando though..
> 
> It's not even young Christopher Walken
> 
> step yo game up, Mike



Fuck you Gesy, you mastapedo, of course you wouldn't appreciate the manly aesthetic of a young Clint

Look at this rugged mofo



His son won the genetic lottery with dem genes


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Clint Eastwood is top tier Gesy, and he'a still doable despite being old

Your taste is basic as usual


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Gesy trying to state he has better analysis of men than Mike

Dat Hubris


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

did gesy say young clint < young walken?

holy shit what a weirdo


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

the fuk he    is


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Next Gesy gonna say that MoS Cavill wasn't a beast either


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> His son won the genetic lottery with dem genes



Don't get me started on Scott cause he's pure wet dreams material


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Step up your game Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Clint Eastwood is top tier Gesy, and he'a still doable despite being old
> 
> Your taste is basic as usual







Lucaniel said:


> did gesy say young clint < young walken?
> 
> holy shit what a weirdo



Maybe not, he looked good though


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Scott Caan?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Next Gesy gonna say that MoS Cavill wasn't a beast either



Nope Cavill is beast,  wouldn't even let a significant other be in proximity of dude.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

For Mike and Jena


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe not, he looked good though



Well, I'd say Brando is same tier, but not superior. And he's not shirtless


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

Prime Clint was the type of ruggedly handsome guy I tried to model myself after growing up


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

D, you know Franco is all over dis doe


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

Cavill brought all the girls to the yard


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> Prime Clint was the type of ruggedly handsome guy I tried to model myself after growing up



Dat Jawline


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

@Detective  



Speedy Jag. said:


> Scott Caan?



No, Scott Eastwood. Who could be a good Hal Jordan in DCCU


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> Cavill brought all the girls to the yard


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

he was sculpted by the Heavens to be our Superman


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> Cavill brought all the girls to the yard



Cavill is a complete pack. I think I'd faint of I ever saw the man near me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Well, I'd say Brando is same tier, but not superior. And he's not shirtless


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Streetcar > notebook


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Gesy with no queer eye for a straight guy

So basic


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

thas a HANSUM man gesy


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Well, I'd say Brando is same tier, but not superior. And he's not shirtless


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Paul Newman too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Paul Newman too



looks like  JGL.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, those certainly look nice


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena's face when she reads the VM I linked to her profile, to read from page 71 onwards


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Also, WTF, why are there 11 anonymous guests viewing




....


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, WTF, why are there 11 anonymous guests viewing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



manbait works just as well as the female variety, I guess.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Remington Steele had dat swag down too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


>



It could be the style, but it feels like for the most part people were just better looking back then .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, WTF, why are there 11 anonymous guests viewing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



17 visitors 13 guests!!! The crowds are coming for the attractive men here


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It could be the style, but it feels like for the most part everyone was just better looking back then .



Yeah, this is like pre-autotune in terms of human coolness


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike posting by typing with his dick right now

No hands necessary

Sasuga


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Also obligatory inb4 Para a.k.a Buzz Killington


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Remington Steele had dat swag down too



There's something about the Eastwoods' blood that makes them unique though


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Mick Jagger had a great mouth


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena missing out


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike posting by typing with his dick right now
> 
> No hands necessary
> 
> Sasuga



ckckck


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena, somewhere in Minnesota, inexplicably feeling the need for a Sprite right now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike posting by typing with his dick right now
> 
> No hands necessary
> 
> Sasuga



Poor choice of emote, D


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> There's something about the Eastwoods' blood that makes them unique though



If I were to say it, and this doesn't give it enough justice, it's like suddenly being the physical manifestation of the shoot from the hips concept of swagger.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Poor choice of emote, D



dasthejoke.gif


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

OH SHIT

I see BH in the KT main forum view, lurking


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> If I were to say it, and this doesn't give it enough justice, it's like suddenly being the physical manifestation of the shoot from the hips concept of swagger.




I'd go even further to say their cocks must have a very nice size


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike Vs Jena for Fassbender


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Mick Jagger had a great mouth



He was kinda cute. But he didn't age very well I must say


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Alain Delon


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

> ITT
> More Oktober Sausagefest than Slice's family reunions


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike Vs Jena for Fassbender



Did you see bald James Mcavoy?? Man, that's pure sexiness. Love myself some skinheads


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Holy shit, why are there still so many guests viewing?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Alain Delon



Uhh yeah babe... 

I felt like he was checking me out


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> He was kinda cute. But he didn't age very well I must say



Speaking of aging 

Tom Ford aged better than both Pitt & Clooney everyone


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

massapedo is also massahomogaypien


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> massapedo is also massahomonogaypien



Gonna call him either Massasecret or Massacloset now

He needs to accept himself for who he is, we don't judge, unless the person in question has shit taste like Gesy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cavill aside, this movie actually looks like a good time.



"cavill aside"?

i'm done with this p*d*p****


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Because I know a fashion designer?


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, WTF, why are there 11 anonymous guests viewing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats usually the average around 7-8 people viewing this thread during peak hours

the most i think we've had was like 30+ during our  KT draft


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm glad I helped Masterrace accept who he is. It didn't work with Luc though cause he flipped


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I'm glad I helped Masterrace accept who he is. It didn't work with Luc though cause he flipped



I was always open about it

Don't listen to these clowns


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Speaking of aging
> 
> Tom Ford aged better than both Pitt & Clooney everyone



How old is he? He looks less than 40


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

massacoon never cared about women this whole time

unless they were newborns


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Massacoon probably gets off on watching countdown timers, doe


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

yo masterrace if you ever find yourself in a position to chose between between a 13 year old girl or a gay adult male, please do the right thing and expose your butthole.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I was always open about it
> 
> Don't listen to these clowns



All right. But you're like bi? No labels? Fucks anything with holes?

Lucrazyel should do the same


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

i like how strangely accepting this thread is


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

視差 said:


> i like how *strangely* accepting this thread is



Dis shade


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> How old is he? He looks less than 40



He's 53                            .


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

the fuck did para change his name to?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> He's 53                            .



Shut up!  

Well, all those years getting semen on the face paid off


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

My name is the same it has been, Warudo


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

That posh accent 

[YOUTUBE]QpTvfYC71d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> the fuck did para change his name to?



Captain Weaboo



And if he was actually making into Japanese, it would be Palallax-San


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That posh accent
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QpTvfYC71d8[/YOUTUBE]



No way he's 53.

Usual 50+ blokes usually look very bad. But well having money allows people to age well and it's a scientific fact


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2015)

lol, I'm the only one who gets the Para namechange joke it seems.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> lol, I'm the only one who gets the Para namechange joke it seems.



We know it means his name in Japanese, but the fact that he's embracing it in Japanese on this Chinese/Thailand/Malaysian cartoon forum, is funny.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2015)

Same kanji in Chinese.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

ITT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) taking over


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Yasha knows what up


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Why'd para change his name?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

the only thing yasha knows is up is his dick when he watches snuff films


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2015)

The only thing I know is down is Luca's syndrome.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

if he has a dick instead of a proboscis that is


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh shit, Luc prescribes to the Downey lifestyle?

Sorry, Luc. I didn't know.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh shit, Luc prescribes to the Downey lifestyle?
> 
> Sorry, Luc. I didn't know.



u  wot  m8


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

You guys are shitposting so hard Banhammer popped in


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> u  wot  m8



Do you have Yasha on SI?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Do you have Yasha on SI?



yes


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You guys are shitposting so hard Banhammer popped in



Shut the fuck up, Massagesy

BH is always welcome in here


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes





Yasha said:


> The only thing I know is down is Luca's syndrome.



For context.

And so you have to see his posts.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

You should ask who he doesn't have on SI


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> For context.
> 
> And so you have to see his posts.



i thought grape was talking about robert downey jr


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

I have read the last few pages of this thread

And I aproove


Clint > Marlon

I know, I know, y'all think that marlon has clearly got the edge, true, he's the Apollo to clint's Hermes but here's the deal:


Clint looks like he's a wild bastard, and sometimes you want to feel interested



Lucaniel said:


> "cavill aside"?
> 
> i'm done with this p*d*p****



God, do I feel sorry for Armie Hammer sometimes



Masterrace said:


> You guys are shitposting so hard Banhammer popped in




Cough up honey, it'll fall right off


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

though I might give it back to brando just for the fact that he looks like he smiles more


----------



## Karasu (Jun 5, 2015)

*San Andreas - Summer Disaster Movie/10*

Blah, blah, blah - kind of what everyone else said. And  Daddario can fill a shirt out.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> though I might give it back to brando just for the fact that he looks like he smiles more



One could say he's giving it up all too easily, doe


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mBBuzHrZBro[/YOUTUBE]

What a horribly cut trailer

And seems so full of sensationalism, too

> Visits Berlin for 1st time
> Immediately sees someone shot for attempting to cross wall


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

young brando was pretty amazing looking tbh tbf


*Spoiler*: __ 












i would have to put him above young clint


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> One could say he's giving it up all too easily, doe



Meh. When you're hot rich and a guy, and you're not constantly flashing a shit eating grin, methinks you take yourself way too seriously


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> though I might give it back to brando just for the fact that he looks like he smiles more



I pick Clint because he seems to be more wild and to have a rough side. And we know he can be rough


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

they aight


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> young brando was pretty amazing looking tbh tbf
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Yeah but




I got a type


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

tfw Stunna has little to contribute in a conversation about aesthetic women, in addition to aesthetic men

dat cruelty of life


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Mind you, it's not like the twenty first century hasn't got game


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

I had a bigger crush on Evans when he played that Jock in Not Another Teen Movie and Human Torch in F4. When he became Cap he got boring don't know, probably dat wild flavour was gone


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Mind you, it's not like the twenty first century hasn't got game



Yeah, that's a beast of a grizzled man


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

holla at young hugh jackman


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

this lack of black men


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Smooth Criminal


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this lack of black men



Keep complaining and not contributing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this lack of black men



>hasn't posted anything


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Keep complaining and not contributing.



I wonder if it's because of his age, and he is not yet comfortable enough to partake in such a convo, without feeling awkward


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't know what that post means


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

stunna like "n-no homo"


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna like "n-no homo"



You forgot the "....?" part


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

nah, I can't do Jackman. His pipes are a thing of beauty to hear, but my loathing for Wolverine is too strong and after Chapie, I may never look at him the same again but


I will give you this 



Australia was too stronk


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

yeah, the Disney fan is the guy scared of coming off as homo


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Since Yasha watches Criminal Minds, I'm gonna post the following:





GQ Swag


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Lee Byung Hun is a looker


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

> Denzel says hi


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

視差 said:


> Lee Byung Hun is a *hooker*



Para lowering the level of the thread smh


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena when she witnesses this current convo trend:


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh, are we leaving blue collar for GQ swag?


Because if so, make way for your white savior


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Wrong thread, Para.

I suggest you post that


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

bruh


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

I couldn't find my favorite Keith David pic anywhere so instead have young James Earl Jones


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> bruh



T'Challa


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

bruh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

So wolverine is going to be a chick? Hope she's Canadian at least so she still has a personality


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

I usually don't fancy black lads but dat Michael B Jordan playing Human Torch uuuuhh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Almost got scam in an accident today


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Jah Wobble used to be dashing, before the dreaded British gene mutated him into a troll


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

yoooo, just in case someone else comes on and complains why isn't "xxxxx" there


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

dat Boseman


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Eww gross Han!


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

> Stunna still not contributing
> There is something deeper going on here


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Dafuq are French men doing with their beard??


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Stunna still not contributing
> > There is something deeper going on here


yeah i don't know what's up with him


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry Han, buy I'm gonna go ahead and Adblock that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Indian men are not attractive Han, but nice try


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Stunna still not contributing
> > There is something deeper going on here



He might be fapping though


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Stunna still not contributing
> > There is something deeper going on here



"seriously NO HOMO"


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> yoooo, just in case someone else comes on and complains why isn't "xxxxx" there



Hold Up Han,



Just making sure we got all bases covered


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

this may sound self-hating but i do feel like, at least dude-wise, indians are the least aesthetic of the major population groups


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Bruce Wayne


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

why do I have to post a picture


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why do I have to post a picture



because you were complaining about the lack of pictures of black men...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

and now they've been posted


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this may sound self-hating but i do feel like, at least dude-wise, indians are the least aesthetic of the major population groups



Yeah same for me in a lot of ways, but I've long given up trying to predict how women view men.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

stunna a shit


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

He' trolling. Just badly.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna hijacking the thread I see


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Stunna is a Christian, so by nature he can't  expose his homosexual tendencies


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

I always knew about those btw.

The fact that he secretely dresses and Jasmin from Alladin is very much revealing


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna is a Christian, so by nature he can't  expose his homosexual tendencies



That's the thing though, all we were doing was posting who we thought was a ruggedly handsome or aesthetically GQ dude.

We always do the same for what we consider beautiful or sensational looking women, with Jena never making any negative or hypocritical comments regarding this, so this was just an equal opportunity showcase to express our matureness on the subject.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm trolling?

yeah ok


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> And he has GOAT pace/control, too



did you mean passing?  pirlo ain't got pace


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this may sound self-hating but i do feel like, at least dude-wise, indians are the least aesthetic of the major population groups



I don't know. True,  it's rare for men, but on the other hand, Indian women are top tier


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know. True,  it's rare for men, but on the other hand, Indian women are top tier



yes well

i did say dude-wise


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> did you mean passing?  pirlo ain't got pace



Sorry, it's a difference of terminology, but I mean his overall posture/style on the field, not the quickness he can run


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

also you're gonna see a lot more attractive women on average in the streets of london than the streets of mumbai


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Yo, those British South Asian chicks I saw

God damn


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2015)

I like where this thread is going


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Indian women CAN be top tier

it's either a slam dunk jumping over a car or a 30ft airball

real talk


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> I like where this thread is going


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

South Asian women are OP


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

視差 said:


> Indian women CAN be top tier
> 
> it's either a slam dunk jumping over a car or a 30ft airball
> 
> real talk



Um, I think it's due to having like 1.1 billion in population, but there are a quite a few of top tier Indian women, to balance out the rest of the spectrum

It's just, I don't know if you'll agree with me on this or not, but when you do happen to come across one that is, they usually burn like the brighest suns in terms of aesthetic appeal

I think that's what they meant by another tier altogether


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

I almost forgot about Douglas Booth


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

BTW, who is watching Jurassic World next week?

I'm all in, IDGAF


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Best looking dudes by ethnicity is hard. I'm torn between czheck, irish, portuguese, or angolan.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

視差 said:


> Indian women CAN be top tier
> 
> it's either a slam dunk jumping over a car or a 30ft airball
> 
> real talk



Don't think so. Asians are usually unnatractive.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Best looking dudes by ethnicity is hard. I'm torn between czheck, *irish*, spanish, or angolan.



rly                    ?


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> rly                    ?



The court calls Jena to the stand, to give witness testimony


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Best looking dudes by ethnicity is hard. I'm torn between czheck, irish, spanish, or angolan.



Italians and greek though 

But imo opinion, the typical German blonde is breath-taking.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2015)

[youtube]tneKwarw1Yk[/youtube]

has this been posted yet


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> has this been posted yet



I did

Months ago


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

lol gtfo ban and keep getting tfo till you hit the ocean


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> The court calls Jena to the stand, to give witness testimony



Have any of you been to Ireland?


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]tneKwarw1Yk[/youtube]
> 
> has this been posted yet



I think someone posted a similar vid with the one's where there was a bunch of different mixed race and gender people, and showed stats on who each group attracted themselves towards

I think it's part of the same series


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Best looking dudes by ethnicity is hard. I'm torn between czheck, irish, portuguese, or angolan.


black men


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Have any of you been to Ireland?



I have, but I made that post to give her a chance to weigh in.


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Spanish:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Body builders are just the worst


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Best looking dudes by ethnicity is hard. I'm torn between czheck, irish, portuguese, or angolan.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Not a yankee but this needs to be posted



> Sexiest men according to American women
> 
> 1. British
> 2. Irish
> ...


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> I have, but I made that post to give her a chance to weigh in.



I mean obviously there are plenty of good looking people over there. But on average? 

I don't see it at all.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Body builders are just the worst



Are there people who actually feel attracted to those? They are gross


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I mean obviously there are plenty of good looking people over there. But on average?
> 
> I don't see it at all.



You're also Indian, so what do you know about beauty?



ily


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> The court calls Jena to the stand, to give witness testimony



Irish can be very hot but here's the thing: in my experience, it's either "attractive" or "hideously ugly"

My main man Fassy is half-Irish so that's a plus for them right there

EDIT: Also the accent goes a long way. A sexy accent makes up for a meh appearance


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You're also Indian, so what do you know about beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ily



I'm mixed raced OP, dw about me.


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm half Irish and half English.

I win.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Not a yankee but this needs to be posted





Jena said:


> EDIT: Also the accent goes a long way. A sexy accent makes up for a meh appearance



the poll is tru fax


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

no it isnt


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Czheck have on average numberd closer to those of german outstanding outliers.


Irish just..  Well... You know....  They're really, really good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm pretty sure this notion that irish people are unusually attractive comes from stereotypes and cultural misinformation


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Czheck have on average numberd closer to those of german outstanding outliers.
> 
> 
> Irish just..  Well... You know....  They're really, really good.



confirmed for never having been to Ireland


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Czheck have on average numberd closer to those of german outstanding outliers.
> 
> 
> Irish just..  Well... You know....  They're really, really good.



Oh lawd, I feel like asking for the dirty details


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> Irish can be very hot but here's the thing: in my experience, it's either "attractive" or "hideously ugly"
> 
> My main man Fassy is half-Irish so that's a plus for them right there
> 
> EDIT: Also the accent goes a long way. A sexy accent makes up for a meh appearance



lol, it's funny you mention the accents, because I was on a date with this Spanish girl a while back, and we were discussing it. I said I can understand appeal, but it's all relative since what sounds like a wonderful sound to a foreigner, can be like hick speak to a local.

IMO, it's more about the person's micro expressions/reactions and inflections


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> confirmed for never having been to Ireland



Read between the lines m8. Ireland has been inside him.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Not a yankee but this needs to be posted



Using US opinion messes up the basis of the poll, doe. It's not accurate, because while the US is huge 1st world country, the vast majority of their population is self contained to within their own borders, and have not actually truly experienced life outside it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> confirmed for never having been to Ireland



Dont know why I've been reading Italian the whole time.

Hammer is right, Irish men are GOAT.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't care about an accent tbh, it's nice but like eh.  If you're dumb no sexy accent can mask that


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2015)

Also i'm watching Deep Impact right now and there's a part where a gnat flies straight into Elijah Wood's eyeball and they just kept filming while he's blinking rapidly and trying not to break character

EDIT:

[youtube]_xJ1KmjXSYc[/youtube]
:25 i can't believe this shit was on youtube


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm pretty sure this notion that irish people are unusually attractive comes from stereotypes and cultural misinformation



And possibly confusing Connery for Irish


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Dont know why I've been reading Italian the whole time.
> 
> Hammer is right, Irish men are GOAT.





Han Solo said:


> confirmed for never having been to Ireland



                              .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Using US opinion messes up the basis of the poll, doe. It's not accurate, because while the US is huge 1st world country, the vast majority of their population is self contained to within their own borders, and have not actually truly experienced life outside it.



But they see a lot of foreigners in their own land though


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> Also i'm watching Deep Impact right now and there's a part where a gnat flies straight into Elijah Wood's eyeball and they just kept filming while he's blinking rapidly and trying not to break character



>jena sees 5 pages of hot guys 
>jena starts watching a movie called "deep impact"


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Han confirmed no eye for aesthetic


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >jena sees 5 pages of hot guys
> >jena starts watching a movie called "deep impact"



thirst level sahara


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Ari Gold looks funny in this gif


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> confirmed for never having been to Ireland




Ive been there. Two weeks. I just think ugly people might be invisible to me 



Mike and His Friends said:


> Oh lawd, I feel like asking for the dirty details


Lucaniel has been banned for linking to shit far tamer




視差 said:


> I don't care about an accent tbh, it's nice but like eh.  If you're dumb no sexy accent can mask that



Dumb people are rare, I find. Just different life context

Its self absorption I cant stand


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Han confirmed no eye for aesthetic



The last few pages are very revealing to confirm my theory on who has and doesn't have good taste here


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> thirst level sahara



[YOUTUBE]YwvJ0cjc-6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

banhammer pls


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

If you're that thirsty, Jena, I can link you to the videos of me inserting objects into myself.

Last week I fit four rolls of quarters grouped together.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

I gotta respect Ban's "AYYYYYYYYYYYYY DGAF" confidence, doe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Colombians tho


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> If you're that thirsty, Jena, I can link you to the videos of me inserting objects into myself.
> 
> Last week I fit four rolls of quarters grouped together.



i've already seen goatse, thanks


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

You please. Don't knock the irish till you're downing pints with a red headed caeltic god of s man. 

And they love music. God those dublin bands


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Colombians tho



Body wise? Yes

Grills, doe?


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> i've already seen goatse, thanks




Wow.

Even my asshole is too small for the ladies.

Fucking pornography, setting unrealistic standards that men have to compete with.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Colombians tho



Yes Huey. Both men and women are attractive


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Jena just picks up any random guy, if you want to get it in just stand around her apartment floor.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike, what are your thoughts on Prime Fabio?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Body wise? Yes
> 
> Grills, doe?



My Brother wife, I tell you her voice is so sexy


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> You please. Don't knock the irish till you're downing pints with a red headed caeltic god of s man.
> 
> And they love music. God those dublin bands



Gingers are the sexiest people on earth I must say.  

But when they are ugly they are in a very intense way


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike, what are your thoughts on Prime Fabio?



Which Fabio, be more specific


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

On the real though, can we stop talking about homosexuality? I know it's 2015 and gay culture is kosher now, but can we give it a rest for a minute please?

There's only so much ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) circlejerking I can take.

Thanks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Gingers the sexiest people on earth? 

Don't confuse gingers for redheads, my wife is a redhead and she is definitely not a ginger


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> On the real though, can we stop talking about homosexuality? I know it's 2015 and gay culture is kosher now, but can we give it a rest for a minute please?
> 
> There's only so much ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) circlejerking I can take.
> 
> Thanks.





says the fan of "brutalized assholes"


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Which Fabio, be more specific



There is more than one?


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Huey still claiming to have a wife.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gingers the sexiest people on earth?
> 
> Don't confuse gingers for redheads, my wife is a redhead and she is definitely not a ginger



I thought your wife was an Asian woman

We all remember that female Nightwing episode of yours


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> I thought your wife was an Asian woman
> 
> We all remember that female Nightwing episode of yours



Asians can be redhead just an fyi


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Gingers are the sexiest people on earth I must say.



I have to disagree.

I'm least likely to find a ginger attractive.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Asians can be redhead just an fyi



You mean hair colouring, right?

Not naturally.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> You mean hair colouring, right?
> 
> Not naturally.



Well she is mix so yes all natural


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2015)

Huey got dat Willy Wonka Golden Ticket Asian bitches with non-black, natural hair.

Fuckin unicorn.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> There's only so much ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) circlejerking I can take.



Oh, so you have been to ireland as well! 



Mike and His Friends said:


> Which Fabio, be more specific



The one with long hair I think


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Unless my wife dyes her pubes to match the drapes


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Yo people, some folks I know keep saying that the Spy movie starring that Melissa McCarthy and Statham is actually good.

I feel like I'm being trolled, but apparently word of mouth is spreading. Statham apparently stole the show.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> There is more than one?



I, I know who you're talking about. Fabio is a ctually a very common name in Brazil.

But no, never thought of him as being attractive. He's creepy actually.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> The one with long hair I think



a.k.a 80's Thor


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo people, some folks I know keep saying that the Spy movie starring that Melissa McCarthy and Statham is actually good.
> 
> I feel like I'm being trolled, but apparently word of mouth is spreading. Statham apparently stole the show.



You need new friends


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> But no, never thought of him as being attractive. He's creepy actually.



I'm sorry, I was trolling you, because I never understood his appeal with women in the 90's


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gingers the sexiest people on earth?
> 
> Don't confuse gingers for redheads, my wife is a redhead and she is definitely not a ginger



Freckles are sexy Huey


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Unf, millenials Thor is already king of australia



Which reminds, australian surfers are as hot as indian women


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

Gingers are redheads, Huey.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2015)

someone tell grape to shut the hell up


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

To be honest, I've always been somewhat partial to an Australian woman's accent to a British one, with some exceptions(due to where the particular accent originated).


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

視差 said:


> someone tell grape to shut the hell up



You're the only one here that could forcefully do so, Para.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FvkfIpFO0VU[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN

Jake is gonna be a fucking beast in this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Gingers are redheads, Huey.



They are carrot tops mother fucker shut the fuck up and go back to your weave wearing nappy headed bitches


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

Also, luc I have a sea side apartament. So hitting the ocean for me is just morning workout


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> I'm sorry, I was trolling you, because I never understood his appeal with women in the 90's


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZoSFSiLgbdI[/YOUTUBE]

Bigelow producing this

Cinematography gonna be OP


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2015)

So I just made an IG and guys are already following me


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2015)

I just watched Spy.  And it was alright.  One aspect of the film was more than alright.  Rose Byrne was fucking hilarious.  She is tremendous and versatile in comedic roles!  Loved her in this.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You need new friends





Rukia said:


> I just watched Spy.  And it was alright.  One aspect of the film was more than alright.  Rose Byrne was fucking hilarious.  She is tremendous and versatile in comedic roles!  Loved her in this.



Rukia coming through for me


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Bigelow producing this
> 
> Cinematography gonna be OP



Looks good.

Also nice to see Mireles getting a documentary.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2015)

Rose Byrne is a great supporting actress.  First Class is the only time I haven't been impressed by her.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Also nice to see Mireles getting a documentary.



Hopefully none of the action takes place near your quiet town, Sama.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 5, 2015)

They fortunately don't.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gingers the sexiest people on earth?
> 
> Don't confuse gingers for redheads, my wife is a redhead and she is definitely not a ginger



an asian redhead?

is she a mutant?

suspect bruh


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

of course jena comes when i exit and when i enter she exists 

makes u wonder if i'm jena?


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Body wise? Yes
> 
> Grills, doe?



bruh no

bruh


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> an asian redhead?
> 
> is she a mutant?
> 
> suspect bruh



she's nonexistent

it's the most inconvenient mutation of all


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> bruh no
> 
> bruh



U playing with the concept of extremes, doe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia coming through for me



Martial was Going to see this that's how I know it's terrible


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> U playing with the concept of extremes, doe




some might call me a .................wild card






































those someones are me btw


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

The World said:


> an asian redhead?
> 
> is she a mutant?
> 
> suspect bruh



What happen when you mix a red head with an Asian


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2015)

Huey, you excited about Pixels?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Huey, you excited about Pixels?



You wanna take this shit outside !


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What happen when you mix a red head with an Asian



The redhead gene is not dominant, the defective MC1R is recessive, doe.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Huey, you excited about Pixels?



I'm gonna watch it man. I have to, if only for the 80's character references alone.

I have unfinished business with Donkey Kong


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2015)

I was really good at the Donkey Kong arcade game.  And Rampage.  And Golden Axe.  And Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> The redhead gene is not dominant, the defective MC1R is recessive, doe.



It's a 55-45 chance between the two. So no there is a chance you'll have a read head kid just like in interracial couples not all the kids are black.
That's because genes


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

so apparently huey found the unicorn of the mixed race world

the black womans envy


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

Hueyana Jones and The Holy Thirst Grail


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

apparently the caffeine in coffee helps with erectile dysfunction


sounds like bullshit doe 

*rushes out to buy 100 cups of coffee*


lel how is this real?


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

>huey coming after me

>never once openly insulted

>luc and d have doe

>dont be that kid 

and that girl has fake as fuck dyed hair which i of course recognize


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2015)

this is me chillin on an offday in mah tight underwear

dont mind the bulge



nothing suspect bout it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

Mike only likes white men, Stunna has a shot


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

The World said:


> >huey coming after me
> 
> >never once openly insulted
> 
> ...



this is not how you greentext


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2015)

Spy: B-

Not a fan of Melissa McCarthy, but this is probably her best movie. She's toned down and more sympathetic compared to most of her roles, but the supporting cast made this work. Statham, Law and everyone else were pretty funny. 

Oh yeah, "Bridesmaids" sucks.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Mike only likes white men, Stunna has a shot



Don't fool me I know Stunna is Indian.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2015)

Indian?       wat


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Don't fool me I know Stunna is Indian.



On the inside he's white as cotton


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

What's going on here?


----------



## Ae (Jun 6, 2015)

You missed all the fun, Khris.

Start at page 71


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2015)

don't do it, khris; it's a trap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

Let me make breakfast first


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

It Follows

Just when you thought you've seen it all, a director comes along to paint the picture of a demonic STI.



B+


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

I skimmed through. I know I wont be making sausages now.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

khris said:


> What's going on here?


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2015)

yasha ban yourself for that vocaroo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

wat?


----------



## Ae (Jun 6, 2015)

khris said:


> wat?



Dont worry it's not english


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

khris said:


> wat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

Yasha buddy. Go get help.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

What kind of help?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

Any kind, just get it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

Is my pronunciation that bad?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Definitely have to buy the Kingsman Blu Ray this week.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

I understood you, yasha.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a real bad ear for English.  Some of the regional dialects (Louisiana, Boston, New York, etc) just don't click with me.  And I constantly find myself asking people to repeat themselves.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2015)

I still haven't seen Kingsman


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2015)

視差 said:


> I understood you, yasha.



that's not the question he asked

which would be yes


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Warudo, watch Seasons 2 thru 5 of this show called Strike Back.

So fucking manly


----------



## ez (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i really don't understand ez



i know
won't have to put up with me much longer though 
i'm going into outer space 

idk how else to put it right now: i rate something based on how i feel at the time i'm experiencing it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2015)

ez take it easy on the weirdness m8


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

ez said:


> i know
> won't have to put up with me much longer though
> i'm going into outer space
> 
> idk how else to put it right now: i rate something based on how i feel at the time i'm experiencing it





Speedy Jag. said:


> ez take it easy on the weirdness m8



I agree with Speedy, as usual.

I honestly hope ez's comments about going into outer space are literal, and that he/she is in an astronaut research program of some sort. And not trying to imply they are going into outer space, as in going up to heaven due to making a certain choice.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

Ez is working on his PhD iirc

or something of that level.  

How is speedy finna call Ezxx weird doe o.O


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

speedy you're weird as fuck gtfo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

Did hipster Para convert to Otaku?

This is sooner than expected, I think I lost the pool and probably owe Detective and Rukia $100


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Pay me my money, bitch


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

視差 said:


> Ez is working on his PhD iirc
> 
> or something of that level.
> 
> How is speedy *finna* call Ezxx weird doe o.O



I find this word so awkward and stupid


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> I find this word so awkward and stupid



it kinda is yeah


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

I mean, I'm happy I don't know the proper context of it, but imagine trying to use it in a serious situation:

*Criminal:* I'm finna gonna fuck u up
*Victim:* Wut? How can you say that word with a straight face? I'm not sure if it's Irish or slang


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

And it must be something recent, cuz I never heard it in the late 80's, all throughout the 90's and even the first decade of the 2000's

Must be like 3-4 years old or something


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

well you wouldn't say "finna gonna"

"finna" pretty much means "gonna"


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm finna play this fiddle

Sounds like Leprechaun speak


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

arm yourself with knowledge


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well you wouldn't say "finna gonna"
> 
> "finna" pretty much means "gonna"



false

it means fixing to

common misconception


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

It's still stupid as fuck, doe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

視差 said:


> false
> 
> it means fixing to
> 
> common misconception



hmmm

then the difference is that while "gonna" is "going to" and indicates that the action is definitely being performed in the future, "finna" being "fixing to" means the action is_ probably_ going to be performed, but might not?


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

british analysis


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

Luc

it's an American colloquialism


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

視差 said:


> Luc
> 
> it's an American colloquialism



yes i know

i'm asking how the meaning expressed by "fixing to" differs from "going to"


----------



## Grape (Jun 6, 2015)

Is it really that hard to figure out?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

>southern dialect

nope

Anyone heard how Independence Day is getting a sequel?


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Gesy on galactic levels of sin time


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes i know
> 
> i'm asking how the meaning expressed by "fixing to" differs from "going to"



there isn't a different meaning, just different words which was the only thing I said you were incorrect with


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

That feel when Para is graduating in the next decade with an English Lit degree but still talks like he just hop the border.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Para will be breaking Van Wilder's college duration record sometime in 2019


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para will be breaking Van Wilder's college duration record sometime in 2019





dat student loan bill is gonna be crazy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

He needs to worry about how the hell is he going to find work !


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

I was gonna say Detective's post made no sense

then I realized he was talking to Huey


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

視差 said:


> I was gonna say Detective's post made no sense
> 
> then I realized he was talking to Huey



Not sure.... if insulting me or not?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

dat hannibal episode though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not sure.... if insulting me or not?



May need to consult an English Lit major to find out


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm not insulting you detective, I just put huey on si awhile back


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm not insulting you detective, I just put huey on si awhile back



Oh?

OH

_Oh_

Makes sense now


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Paper Towns can't come quickly enough.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Paper Towns can't come quickly enough.



Eyebrows OP


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

GOAT eyebrows.  Sorry Lily Collins.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2015)

this     trolling


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2015)

If only Stunna changed his gurl as often as the ones in his ava


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

I'mma get heat for this, but Lea is average at best :/


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Lea?  Who is that?


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'mma get heat for this, but Lea is average at best :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Lea?  Who is that?



Lea Seydoux 

as in girl in stunna's avy

Average at best


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2015)

Pirlo 

D that man don't deserve to lose


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

I wouldn't say she's average. Just pretty, but not one who would make you write home about.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Pirlo
> 
> D that man don't deserve to lose



Such a classy looking gentleman


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Such a classy looking gentleman



I saw Pavel Nedved shed a tear too 

Such a beast in his prime


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Something just reminded me of the time Stunna used that Anger Management GIF on me.  That friend.  Out of goddamn no where!  I didn't do shit to his ungrateful ass.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

rofl yes you did


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'mma get heat for this, but Lea is average at best :/



her makeup and titty game must be A+ then


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'mma get heat for this, but Lea is average at best :/





~Gesy~ said:


> Lea Seydoux
> 
> as in girl in stunna's avy
> 
> Average at best



if only she was 10 years old


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

視差 said:


> there isn't a different meaning, just different words which was the only thing I said you were incorrect with



well then i feel i'm covered by "pretty much means"


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2015)

gesy likes em young


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well then i feel i'm covered by "pretty much means"




the american education system was a mistake


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2015)

Warudo is there a more based girl on girl kiss scene than that?


----------



## Grape (Jun 6, 2015)

Lea is like a solid 5.


Out of 20.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Lea is like a solid 5.
> 
> 
> Out of 20.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Even if American Pharaoh wins this; I'm not sure I will be that impressed.  It seems like he faced weak fields in Maryland and now in New York.  Almost like all of the big names in the sport decided to manipulate things to break the triple crown drought.  I'm at least suspicious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

The World said:


> gesy likes em young



But I don't though...

In fact, I got a cougar fetish


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> But I don't though...
> 
> In fact, I got a cougar fetish


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

Gesy how would you rank Russian women?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

There you go.  A triple crown.  It finally happened.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gesy how would you rank Russian women?



Haven't met any, so I can only go by the stereotypes their perceived for having in 'murrica, which are indeed attractive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

It's Hawkeye's fault Quicksilver is dead, should left that kid there. If his parents abandon him obviously for a reason.





~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't met any, so I can only go by the stereotypes their perceived for having in 'murrica, which are indeed attractive.


Should get out more


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

>only 1.0% of Americans are Russian

lol Huey


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >only 1.0% of Americans are Russian
> 
> lol Huey



surely 0% of americans are russian because then they wouldn't be americans


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

I meant visit other countries you cheeky prat


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >only 1.0% of Americans are Russian
> 
> lol Huey



Huey not knowing the cold war is over.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I meant visit other countries you cheeky prat



I'd love to but...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow gesy.  I'm pretty disappointed.  Didn't realize your world view was so narrow.  You might be as bad as Stunna (never left North Carolina).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

i've been to other states though, and I've also visited  Canada a couple times 

If you wanna fund an all expense trip to Amsterdam, you're free to do so, Rukia.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2015)

Gesy makes it sound like he's working for less than $10 an hour


----------



## Ae (Jun 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Wow gesy.  I'm pretty disappointed.  Didn't realize your world view was so narrow.  You might be as bad as Stunna (never left North Carolina).



I'm more disappointed you're just realizing this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah.  My fault I guess.  This is basically a global forum.  I assumed everyone had at least made an obligatory trip to Japan by now.

-shrug-


----------



## Ae (Jun 6, 2015)

As the beacon of taste, I can confirm that Eastern European females are #1.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2015)

Rukia thinks we all were born with well off parents


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> As the beacon of taste, I can confirm that Eastern European females are the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

The best I have seen out of all of the cities I have visited.  Copenhagen.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> As the beacon of taste, I can confirm that Eastern European females are #1.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gesy makes it sound like he's working for less than $10 an hour



My salary was about $5 an hour.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

I made under $5 an hour when I worked as a teenager.  Minimum wage was $4.75 back in those days.


----------



## Ae (Jun 6, 2015)

inb4 Detective


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> inb4 Detective



He's older than me, you fool!

I will leave the wisdom in these matters to Rukia, in this instance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2015)

What was your lowest salary rate, D?

Mine was 14/hr (only had one job, so far)


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

How much you make a month, Gesy?


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What was your lowest salary rate, D?
> 
> Mine was 14/hr (only had one job, so far)



Before I got a fulltime salary job, I had a part-time gig which paid me $ 18.82 an hour for 5 hours work a day. I did that for about 2.5 years, by which time I had received an increase to $ 21.25 an hour for the same 5 hour time span.


----------



## Grape (Jun 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I made under $5 an hour when I worked as a teenager.  Minimum wage was $4.75 back in those days.





Bull. Shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I made under $5 an hour when I worked as a teenager.  Minimum wage was $4.75 back in those days.


It was an easy job.  Kroger at first.  Switched to Albertsons since they paid a little more.  Lots of socializing.  Several attractive women worked with me.  I mixed wine bottles with gatorade and got drunk on the job.  So no complaints.

All teenagers should try out a job in my opinion.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Bull. Shit.



I can't believe this post was even necessary to make.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Bull. Shit.


1998 in Plano, Texas.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

I probably make less than the allowance Stunna and Para get from their parents.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

The best thing about making < $ 25k a year for a part time gig, was the fact that there was hardly any tax at all. Maybe like 30-40 bucks tops(per weekly cheque), and that was purely EI and a little CIT.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

I had a newspaper route when I lived in Anchorage.  The funny thing about that job is my mom actually did about half the job.  She rolled and bagged all of the papers.  I slept in.  The only thing I actually did was delivered the papers.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Man, I remember our neighbours used to do that. They bought this big GMC van to do the paper routes. Got up every morning at like 2-3 am to do it. But it was actually a pretty profitable side job back in the day. They had regular steady jobs, but did it for extra cash.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2015)

*Avengers: Age of Ultron*

Pretty big letdown this was. Too large, too loud and too much cast imo. On the positive side of things I thought it maintained a pretty good level of humor and got laughs most of the time it was attempting to get them. The combo action from the Avengers was really cool to watch but there wasn't enough of it and the times it moved away from that it seemed kind of sporadic and unfocused. Really lost the cool preciseness of some of the scenes from the first one or the 2nd Captain America movie. I didn't mind the attempt to dig deeper into the human elements of the characters and get some background but there are just too many characters to make it even worth the effort. Should have just shortened the movie, minimized the plot and focused on making the action as cool as possible.

Instead we got a bloated and often times boring sequel. Was also disappointed in Ultron. First one was much much better. Hope Ant Man is good.

3/5 (maybe even 2.5/5)


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah, you have to get up real fucking early to do the paper preparation.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Avengers: Age of Ultron*
> 
> Pretty big letdown this was. Too large, too loud and too much cast imo. On the positive side of things I thought it maintained a pretty good level of humor and got laughs most of the time it was attempting to get them. The combo action from the Avengers was really cool to watch but there wasn't enough of it and the times it moved away from that it seemed kind of sporadic and unfocused. Really lost the cool preciseness of some of the scenes from the first one or the 2nd Captain America movie. I didn't mind the attempt to dig deeper into the human elements of the characters and get some background but there are just too many characters to make it even worth the effort. Should have just shortened the movie, minimized the plot and focused on making the action as cool as possible.
> 
> ...



This rating is accurate. I myself would rate it 2.5/5 myself. It was a completely heartless production.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

I was pretty disappointed with it too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> It was a completely heartless production.



maaaaan, i ain't seein' it. for me, avengers was heartless. aou had plenty of "heart" to it


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2015)

Saw trailers for Ant Man and Fantastic Four. I think both show promise to be honest with you. I don't care much for F4 in any form but with the cast it could at least be better than the other 2.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2015)

That is the scene that hooked me lol.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> maaaaan, i ain't seein' it. for me, avengers was heartless. aou had plenty of "heart" to it



Dat Hawkeye and Scarlet Witch scene .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2015)

*Saw*

A letdown it was.

5.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

Going to be so good.

[YOUTUBE]UtxlxMW8d6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2015)

Arkham Knight the GOAT.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

It definitely will be better than the disappointing Witcher Wild Hunt.


----------



## Ae (Jun 6, 2015)

> Paramount's adaptation of the One Direction-inspired fan-fiction story After is moving forward with Susan McMartin hired to adapt it for the big screen.
> 
> Anna Todd wrote the book, which centers on a virginal Washington State student named Tessa who meets a tattooed classmate named Harry (based on One Direction's Harry Styles). It was first released via the online Wattpad community (the series has more than 1 billion reads on Wattpad) and later published by Gallery Books.
> 
> ...



Thank you Fifty Shades of Grey

You made it possible for a Harry Styles fanfic movie


----------



## Karasu (Jun 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Saw*
> 
> A letdown it was.
> 
> 5.5/10



Generous rating is generous.


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Thank you Fifty Shades of Grey
> 
> You made it possible for a Harry Styles fanfic movie



One billion reads?

1,000,000,000 reads?

Yall some thirsty bitches.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It definitely will be better than the disappointing Witcher Wild Hunt.



Rukia, why do you always play Red Light Green Light with my feelings about you?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2015)

Insidious Chapter 3: C+

Kind of pointless. I didn't get why they had to make this a prequel, as the idea of a psychic ghost battling malevolent entities is more compelling that the 'same old stuff' we get here. Review shall be up soon. 

Thor 2: C+/B-

Pretty underwhelming compared to other Marvel movies, but it is arguably the fastest paced.


----------



## TypicalKiller (Jun 7, 2015)

Birdman 10/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

TypicalKiller said:


> Birdman 10/10



i like this guy already


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pFC3ec1tI0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 7, 2015)

I finished my re-watch of season 1 last month. I'm probably gonna wait for this season to finish up to watch it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]pFC3ec1tI0Q[/YOUTUBE]



i see colin farrell hasn't managed to keep his irish accent down


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2015)

Insidious 3 review is up in sig!

On another note, I'm really hard for Jurassic World! As in...I have a movie boner. Yasha, wanna take care of this for me?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

man i'm watching tale of princess kaguya rn and i'm on the part where kaguya is watching sutemaru get beaten to shit while sitting in her little noble palanquin, and i actually liked her before this, but...watching her just go "sutemaru nii-chan! sutemaru nii-chan" to herself and sob while HE'S GETTING BEATEN TO SHIT instead of GOING TO HELP HIM and CALLING THEM OFF (which she could totally do because she's a noble now and commoners are shit-scared of her as demonstrated by the previous scene), i was just like, saying "help him, you stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). what the fuck is wrong with you? HELP HIM. YOU STUPID ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). DO IT. YES YOU CAN. DO IT"


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2015)

I read that last line of your post with shia labeouf's voice in my head


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Insidious 3 review is up in sig!
> 
> On another note, I'm really hard for Jurassic World! As in...I have a movie boner. Yasha, wanna take care of this for me?



Medium rare or well done?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

ted. said:


> I read that last line of your post with shia labeouf's voice in my head



that was my intention 

[vocaroo]s0uhqXOd1wbw[/vocaroo]

[vocaroo]s0ICQwZLCjqe[/vocaroo]


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2015)

Did you squat?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

ted. said:


> Did you squat?



no, but i gesticulated fiercely


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man i'm watching tale of princess kaguya rn and i'm on the part where kaguya is watching sutemaru get beaten to shit while sitting in her little noble palanquin, and i actually liked her before this, but...watching her just go "sutemaru nii-chan! sutemaru nii-chan" to herself and sob while HE'S GETTING BEATEN TO SHIT instead of GOING TO HELP HIM and CALLING THEM OFF (which she could totally do because she's a noble now and commoners are shit-scared of her as demonstrated by the previous scene), i was just like, saying "help him, you stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). what the fuck is wrong with you? HELP HIM. YOU STUPID ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). DO IT. YES YOU CAN. DO IT"



GOAT Ghibli movie

Maybe

That or Only Yesterday


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Medium rare or well done?



Well I expect some well done satisfaction.


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

Yasha, your people


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2015)

Not surprising. Our cabinet has an average IQ of 75.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2015)

Grape.  Did you like Entourage?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

*The Tale of Princess Kaguya*

what the fuck? that was unexpectedly brutal 



Han Solo said:


> GOAT Ghibli movie



no


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2015)

*Videodrome*

4/10


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> no



It's as artistically close to perfect as any animated film I've seen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

it's overlong 

and if by artistically perfect you mean it has no flaws in terms of achieving what it set out to achieve artistically, then that means its limits are what it set out to achieve  and i think kaguya set out to achieve less than, say, princess mononoke 

spirited away is also artistically perfect


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's overlong
> 
> and if by artistically perfect you mean it has no flaws in terms of achieving what it set out to achieve artistically, then that means its limits are what it set out to achieve  and i think kaguya set out to achieve less than, say, princess mononoke
> 
> spirited away is also artistically perfect



I didn't find it too long at all tbh.

And yeah I meant that it achieved what it was trying to do better than almost any film I've seen. I agree that Spirited Away also does, but Kaguya's art direction impressed me more.

Never liked Mononoke all that much really, been a while since I've seen it though.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 7, 2015)

You should watch Song of the Sea btw, the art direction in that film is even better imo.


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  Did you like Entourage?




Yeah, it got kind of bad during the last 3~ seasons, but I stuck it out for my boys


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2015)

Yo, Game of Thrones has no chill

The level of shock value this show goes for is incredible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2015)

GoT overrated as hell


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2015)

Tales of Princess Kaguya is GOAT

top tier Ghibli



Han Solo said:


> Never liked Mononoke all that much really, been a while since I've seen it though.



you heathen 

Kaguya > Song of the Sea imo but only slightly

both were great movies


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

Watching The Negotiator

So good


----------



## Slice (Jun 7, 2015)

Independence Day 

This Movie is so dumb. The plot device with the virus is one of the stupidest things in Hollywood cinema ever.

But watching shit blow up in it is still fun.

4/5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> Independence Day
> 
> This Movie is so dumb. The plot device with the virus is one of the stupidest things in Hollywood cinema ever.
> 
> ...



Ah yes ze Germen love to watch things blow up no matter how terrible it is.


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Watching The Negotiator
> 
> So good



Still a ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★ film

Amazing 

Timeless classic


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 7, 2015)

D, summons football Germany vs Ivory Coast


----------



## Slice (Jun 7, 2015)

10:0  

Lets hope they will keep this up


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> D, summons football Germany vs Ivory Coast



What the fuck is this score!?

It's like something from PES or Sensible Soccer


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2015)

Think I have reviewed My Cousin Vinny multiple times already but had the urge to watch it and I did today. It still cracks me up. Love it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2015)

I watched Independence Day recently.  Thought it hadn't aged very well.  It was no better than Batman and Robin to tell you the truth.  The same level of cheese is on display.

My score would be 1/5.


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

>Rukia gives himself space to throw a hail mary


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2015)

Got to agree with Rukia on this one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2015)

Watched independence day hundreds of times and I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm like Slice

it may be dumb

but it was fun


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2015)

Child's Play

B-

Interview with the Vampire

B+


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

Child's Play only got a B- because it wasn't quite the movie that Gesy was hoping for when he saw the title.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> Child's Play only got a B- because it wasn't quite the movie that Gesy was hoping for when he saw the title.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2015)

I will take one for the team and watch Spy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2015)

Spy was alright.


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Interview with the Vampire
> 
> B+


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

Norm was the best 

rip


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2015)

jena's been saving that for 26 years


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> Norm was the best
> 
> rip



Fuck you Grape

I thought you meant that Norm McDonald was dead


----------



## Karasu (Jun 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Child's Play
> 
> B-
> 
> ...



Gesy - did you read Interview?


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2015)

The World said:


> jena's been saving that for 26 years



I spend my days just _waiting_ for people to make passing reference to the Vampire Chronicles


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

I think Gesy would enjoy Daddy Daycare


----------



## Ae (Jun 7, 2015)

Gesy go to see every Kevin Hart movie


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2015)

Just curious and totally not judging, is Gesy into little girls or little boys?


----------



## Karasu (Jun 7, 2015)

>Daddy Day Care 

>Leila Arcieri


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Gesy - did you read Interview?



Never had the pleasure, but going by Jena's image, i'm guessing the vampires are gayer in the books.


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> >Daddy Day Care
> 
> >Leila Arcieri



GOAT Blatalian woman


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fuck you Grape
> 
> I thought you meant that Norm McDonald was dead




That feel when you troll the "perfect memory".


----------



## Ae (Jun 7, 2015)

Leila Arcieri?


----------



## Grape (Jun 7, 2015)

What's your view on Italians, Massa?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2015)

I saw Leila in one movie and never seen her since


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> That feel when you troll the "perfect memory".



He hasn't been in the news since playing Death on Family Guy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Leila Arcieri?


----------



## Ae (Jun 7, 2015)

He's so dreamy


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Douglas Booth is magnus opus tier


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

>Detective obsession with skylines


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

> Masterrace not knowing what a skyline is
> Hint: A skyline is not that picture


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Pictures of buildings are all the same to me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2015)

Think of buying myself a drone a DJi phantom


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

> Adam Wingard, the director best known for The Guest and You're Next, has signed on to direct the American remake of Death Note.
> 
> According to The Hollywood Reporter, Wingard will start work on Death Note once he's finished with his current project, The Woods. Both Shane Black and Gus Van Sant were previously rumoured to be connected to the flick.
> 
> The most recent draft of the script was written by Jeremy Slater, who's also penned the screenplay for the Fantastic Four reboot. Whether this is the one Wingard chooses to go with remains to be seen.



I'm not expecting much. In fact, I know the movie will probably suck but I love Death Note too much to not get excited.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll watch anything with Adam's name on it


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2015)

*Spy*

Time hasn't been kind on Rose Byrne's pretty face. 

Susan Cooper was probably inspired by Garcia from Criminal Minds, but Melissa McCarthy is less funny than she thinks.

Jason Statham's character is disposable. Jude Law's character is unimportant. Nancy is awkward.

The only remotely hilarious character is an Italian pork-lover named Aldo.

5.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow, not even 10 minutes into The Babadook and I already want to murder the boy. Good that I will never be a father.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Spy*
> 
> Time hasn't been kind on Rose Byrne's pretty face.
> 
> ...



And Detective wanted to con me into thinking a movie with Melissa McCarthy was going to be funny .

I suppose he was trying to get me back for convincing him to go see "Let's be cops" last year


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2015)

Somehow it got a 95% on RT.  Only 3% below Mad Max. 


*The Babadook*

Pretty good acting. 

7/10


*GoT S5E9*


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's funny seeing people who rode the Stannis bandwagon jumping off as if it's on fire.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

Character Assassination OP


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2015)

Just like what the quote in your sig does to LAPD. 

LAPD are good people. They protected me from the thugs and lunatics roaming the LA downtown at night.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> And Detective wanted to con me into thinking a movie with Melissa McCarthy was going to be funny .
> 
> I suppose he was trying to get me back for convincing him to go see "Let's be cops" last year



I wasn't conning you anything. I was merely stating what I heard. And Rukia was my test subject, who told me it was neither bad nor amazingly great, 7/10 tier.

And I didn't go see Let's Be Cops in the cinemas. I saw a ripped screener.

*P.S:* Your movie taste is still shit


----------



## Sauce (Jun 8, 2015)

Insidious 3. Okay, so I saw this movie Sunday morning and it was great. First, the movie was funny but not too funny. It didn't mess up the 'scary' atmosphere at all. Nor, did it interfere. Second, the acting from all the actors in the movie were solid. The female lead will make you feel for her.(Just like actors who portrayed the Lambert family) Speaking of, this movie is a prequel and I enjoyed this because the movie makes several references to Insidious Chapter 1 and 2. It was great to see cameos of red-face and the bride. Lastly, the ending was touching but not cliche at all. This movie was that it did not rely on jump scares. It did not rely on anything except the script, lighting, and just the plot.

However, the best part about this movie is that it wraps up everything. There doesn't need to be a chapter 4. At all. Period.

Pros
 - Great acting
 - Creepy as hell moments
 - Doesn't rely on cliches to invoke fear

Cons
- Pacing towards the beginning and middle is slow


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 8, 2015)

In a world of six billion people with the perfect murder weapon in his hands, Light Yagami still manages to be the prime suspect, not once but twice! 

Out of all the "smart" charters in that show he was the dumbest by some distance.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ue4PCI0NamI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow all those spoilers

I really don't care for an Interstellar prequel though.


----------



## Grape (Jun 8, 2015)

It's a prequel?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

Grape.  Sorry bro.  The Arya stuff last night was boring as hell.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's a prequel?



No. Adaption of a novel


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I wasn't conning you anything. I was merely stating what I heard. And Rukia was my test subject, who told me it was neither bad nor amazingly great, 7/10 tier.
> 
> And I didn't go see Let's Be Cops in the cinemas. I saw a ripped screener.
> 
> *P.S:* Your movie taste is still shit



I'm going put dese ehands on you soon enough


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Never liked Mononoke all that much really, been a while since I've seen it though.


disappointment



Han Solo said:


> You should watch Song of the Sea btw, the art direction in that film is even better imo.


redemption


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Spy*
> 
> Time hasn't been kind on Rose Byrne's pretty face.
> 
> ...



Spy is probably FatCarthy's best movie yet. I thought everyone was funny except of Aldo (the guy you liked).


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> disappointment
> 
> 
> redemption



Yeah I realised it's been even longer than I thought, must have watched Mononoke over 10 years ago now. Worth a rewatch sometime, might pull the ultimate level flip flop that would make Para blush.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner said:


> Spy is probably FatCarthy's best movie yet.



This is like saying that you were amazed that Huey made the effort to put together an all time personal best, 5/10 level post.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

Seriously, Spy was an exceptionally great comedy-action movie. I'd say that it's better than Kingsmen: Secret Service (if they can be compared).


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

fuck you Han


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Yea, fuck you Han!


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2015)

This hatred


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2015)

insidious 3

not too impressed 5/10


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> This hatred



I support your opinion Han

Para is the ultimate flip flopper of all time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> This is like saying that you were amazed that Huey made the effort to put together an all time personal best, 5/10 level post.



Fuck you ,


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Never forget Huey...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

This is embarrassing.  These guys fucking suck.

[YOUTUBE]CSMVxv_4UMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

can anyone beat Contra without the Konami Code?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

You Millennials are fucking horrible at video games.  No one can even beat the first goddamn level.  That is sad as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

guilty              .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

>You millenials
>born in 88


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 8, 2015)

I actually beat the entire game


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

88?  You are older than I thought Para.  Too old for an anime forum.  That's for sure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This is embarrassing.  These guys fucking suck.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CSMVxv_4UMU[/YOUTUBE]


lol this game looks addicting... like "looking out your window and asking yourself where the sunlight go?" level of addicting.

No thanks


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

tfw Rukia just made himself look worse by insulting my age


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

tfw Gesy has never played Contra/seen gameplay footage


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This is embarrassing.  These guys fucking suck.



I'm the kid that was too slow and died because I couldn't keep up with Player 1.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This is embarrassing.  These guys fucking suck.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CSMVxv_4UMU[/YOUTUBE]



This is fucking pathetic

1st level is like the easiest


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

Masterpiece.  No shame in that dude.  That was a problem with a lot of early games.  They weren't two player friendly at all.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 88?  You are older than I thought Para.  Too old for an anime forum.  That's for sure.



lol Para is the same age as my sister. 88 was a shit year man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw Gesy has never played Contra/seen gameplay footage




I haven't

I got into video games in like..1996 maybe.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I haven't
> 
> I got into video games in like..1996 maybe.



1996 was like the WOAT year

So terrible


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

>88, shit year

this is some sad old man trolling


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

I was already in high school in 1996.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

視差 said:


> >88, shit year
> 
> this is some sad old man trolling



Shut yo mouth you tofu eating pedestrian hipster



Also, did you steal someone's rep, cuz I don't remember your green bars being of that level before.

Dat stat padding


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

I want to play Metal Slug now


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

Smart people gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

I started off going ham on Sonic and Crash Bandicoot, my younger self probably wouldn't have liked it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Gesy is top tier scrub


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

Nope, I inflated my post count but not my rep


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

[youtube]0vNoR4Yb4Gc[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Reznor (Jun 8, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

